# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2018 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mai 2018 às 11:19)

Boas,

Céu com alguns Cumulus e 15.9°c ! Poderia ser uma manhã agradável, mas esta nortada moderada não deixa! Sensação térmica desconfortável! Amanhã teremos um dia de instabilidade, e a partir de  quinta-feira já vai começar a aquecer gradualmente  e a malta agradece Veremos como vai evoluir a situação para dia 6!!  Bom feriado pessoal.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2018 às 14:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Céu com alguns Cumulus e 15.9°c ! Poderia ser uma manhã agradável, mas esta nortada moderada não deixa! Sensação térmica desconfortável! Amanhã teremos um dia de instabilidade, e a partir de  quinta-feira já vai começar a aquecer gradualmente  e a malta agradece Veremos como vai evoluir a situação para dia 6!!  Bom feriado pessoal.
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Começou bem por aí o feriado estou a ver; essa ondulante paisagem vitivinícola emoldurada pela Arrábida é simplesmente maravilhosa! 
Que continue assim o feriado; com sol, vinho, tortas e um queijinho...


----------



## Sanxito (1 Mai 2018 às 16:25)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com a máxima até ao momento, 18.2°c e 49%HR. 
No sábado á chegada da frente que deixou 3.4 mm tirei esta foto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2018 às 16:52)

Boas,

Dia algo ventoso por cá, vai sendo habitual pois a época da nortada está mesmo aí a chegar.
Amanhã espero uns 2/3 mm, vamos ver.

______
Ontem ao final do dia por Cascais.


click image upload


----------



## RStorm (1 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *10,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,3ºC *
E pronto já chegámos a Maio, o meu mês favorito  Espero que este ano ele nos traga muita eletricidade   
O primeiro dia começa com tempo solarengo, algumas nuvens e nortada.
Amanhã já será um dia diferente  

T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 43%
Vento: 8,6 Km/h / NW


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Mai 2018 às 18:50)

Nortada valente e mar sem ondas mas céu azul e com nuvens a passear. Em sitio abrigado do vento consegui a proeza de adormecer e ... apanhar um escaldão! O primeiro e único do ano prometo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mai 2018 às 19:02)

Este 1º dia de Maio, acordou com uma madrugada bastante fresca, como já não se sentia há algum tempo.
De resto o dia, apesar de solarengo, o vento moderado tem persistido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

Já vamos com quase* 550 mm* no ano.

1º dia de Maio fresco com mínima de *8,1ºC* e máxima de *17,8ºC*


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Mai 2018 às 20:17)

Dia com sol temperatura agradável, mas vento forte de Norte. Fotos obtidas na zona da Ericeira ao longo da tarde, as de Oeste prenunciam a instabilidade de amanha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mai 2018 às 22:15)

Boa noite!
O dia foi bastante ventoso e fresco.
Fica uma foto de hoje, tirada em Cacilhas:


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Mai 2018 às 23:04)

Resultado do raid familiar a Ericeira


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mai 2018 às 23:13)

Muito bom João, de manhã nestes dias em que não se trabalha é quase sempre praxe uma caminhada por esta serra maravilhosa, e depois ficar mais disponível para desgustar essas iguarias fabulosas,esqueceste-te do moscatel! Hahaha  Mais umas  quantas  de outras caminhadas 

Tatual: 10.8°c, e chuvinha no horizonte, o radar não engana























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2018 às 23:53)

Já agora, esta manhã no topo da Praia da Aguda, Sintra.
O vento soprava bem.
A temperatura rondava os 14 graus.
Acho este troço de costa dos mais belos do nosso país


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 00:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito bom João, de manhã nestes dias em que não se trabalha é quase sempre praxe uma caminhada por esta serra maravilhosa, e depois ficar mais disponível para desgustar essas iguarias fabulosas,esqueceste-te do moscatel! Hahaha  Mais umas  quantas  de outras caminhadas
> 
> Tatual: 10.8°c, e chuvinha no horizonte, o radar não engana
> 
> ...


Moscatel é vinho, ou não é?  Ok, OK... não pensei no Moscatel... e até gosto bastante 
Belíssimas fotos e caminhadas, gosto especialmente da segunda e da do nevoeiro. Já me estás a fazer ficar com saudades da Arrábida! Obrigado! (Pelas fotos, não pelas saudades... )


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 00:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já agora, esta manhã no topo da Praia da Aguda, Sintra.
> O vento soprava bem.
> A temperatura rondava os 14 graus.
> Acho este troço de costa dos mais belos do nosso país


É sim senhor!  Nota-se bem o efeito da ventania no mar, bem mais agitado do que cá por cima. Hoje estava quase uma piscina.


----------



## Candy (2 Mai 2018 às 13:05)

Boas,

Apenas para deixar o registo de uma forte chuvada que caiu em Peniche de madrugada. 
Fui espreitar o radar e sim, entre as 03h30 e as 04h00 (UTC) passou um eco laranja aqui por cima!

Por agora vai borriçando.
Vento fraco.

Na rua anda o amola tesouras...


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 13:25)

Lisboa 
Parque das nações 
13°C
Céu nublado 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2018 às 13:51)

há pouco nos arredores de Coruche o céu tinha este aspecto:







estive de manhã em Santarém, apanhei chuva fraca


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 13:56)

Já de partida da estação da gare do oriente para o Algarve 
14°C
Céu nublado 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2018 às 14:16)

Boas,

O dia segue fresco e nublado por aqui com alguns borrifos ocasionais.
Venha lá esse tempo aborrecido de Sol, Calor e poeiras..
15,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2018 às 15:01)

Boa tarde, nenhuma precipitação aqui na Póvoa. 

Ontem... e hoje
14,5°C agora, não é de todo uma máxima de Maio. Vento fraco a moderado ocasional entrecortado de calmas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mai 2018 às 15:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Moscatel é vinho, ou não é?  Ok, OK... não pensei no Moscatel... e até gosto bastante
> Belíssimas fotos e caminhadas, gosto especialmente da segunda e da do nevoeiro. Já me estás a fazer ficar com saudades da Arrábida! Obrigado! (Pelas fotos, não pelas saudades... )




Então já sabes, quando vieres para estes lados combinamos para fazer uma caminhada, e depois bebemos um moscatel  
Fica combinado  O dia segue com *16.3ºc* e vento fraco de *SW*!Céu bem carregado, mas chuva nem vê.la! A partir de amanhã a coisa vai começar a aquecer!


----------



## RStorm (2 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *10,1ºC *
Máxima: *18,1ºC *

Nem um pingo de chuva caiu durante todo o dia, apesar do céu ter estado nublado e bastante carregado  O vento tem sido nulo. 
Amanhã regressa o calor  

T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geopower (2 Mai 2018 às 20:42)

Dia de céu encoberto em Glória do Ribatejo, mas sem chuva. Final de dia com céu pouco nublado.
Vista para oeste com serra de Montejunto ao fundo:


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 20:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Então já sabes, quando vieres para estes lados combinamos para fazer uma caminhada, e depois bebemos um moscatel
> Fica combinado  O dia segue com *16.3ºc* e vento fraco de *SW*!Céu bem carregado, mas chuva nem vê.la! A partir de amanhã a coisa vai começar a aquecer!


Combinado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 20:57)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros que começaram cair quando estava a sair de casa, para ir trabalhar, eram 6:15, e durou até já depois das horas horas, o acumulado, foi de 2.54 mm.
O resto do dia foi de céu muito nublado e durante a tarde, ainda cheguei a pensar que iria chover mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2018 às 10:59)

Boas

Capacete na serra e forte nortada.
Já complicou bastante o treino de hoje. Tanto na Peninha (cota 487 mts) como na Pedra da Era (cota 250 mts) registei velocidade de vento a 55 km/h, as rajadas deviam andar na ordem dos 90 km/h.
As 2 fontes que rodeiam a Peninha estão a correr com muito força , não me lembro de ver um cenário daqueles em Maio.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2018 às 12:24)

Boa tarde,

Dia ameno por aqui com Nortada fraca até ao momento. 
19,8ºC a subir. Mínima chegou aos *12,9ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2018 às 12:43)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 20.3°c e 62%HR. 
A mínima foi de 11.4°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2018 às 13:30)

O céu agora no Pombalinho






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2018 às 16:03)

Boa tarde!
A tarde segue bem ventosa, com a nortada a soprar forte. 
O céu neste momento, com os cirrus a enfeitar:


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2018 às 16:17)

Nortada a querer acelerar também por aqui. Rajada máxima ainda de *34km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2018 às 17:35)

Vento moderado a forte na Salvação, Póvoa 
16,9°C
59%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *9,4ºC *
Máxima: *20,2ºC *

Dia ameno com céu pouco nublado e nortada moderada. 

T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento: 8,5 Km/h / NW


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2018 às 18:29)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima atingiu os 21.4°c pelas 13:20. Agora sigo com 17.2°c e 63%HR. 
O vento atingiu os 27 Km/h pelas 16:05. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (3 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas. Vista para oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2018 às 20:44)

Forte nortada pois claro, até os sinais de trânsito abanam. 
Isto hoje é capacete de manhã à noite.



image post


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2018 às 20:52)

Nortada a relembrar que ainda não é tempo para praia ahah

Mínima: *9,7ºC*
Máxima: *20,4ºC*

Avenidas com orientação NNW-SSW estão um demónio, como a Avenida de Roma.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2018 às 20:59)

Já que de manhã falei da serra, não custa nada partilhar umas fotos.
487 mts de Altitude - Peninha





Pedra da Era- 250 mts de Altitude
Muitas vezes este local tem mais vento que a Peninha, o que prova que há aceleração do vento ao descer a vertente sul da serra 
No último Verão fiz  aqui medições de  velocidade(!) de vento a 75 km/h.
Os modelos ficam à nora com este fenómeno local aqui da minha região. 



picture uploader


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2018 às 21:18)

Depois de uma madrugada bem fresca, tive por aqui, um dia bastante ameno, e só não aqueceu mais, porque o vento fraco a moderado marcou presença durante todo o dia praticamente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mai 2018 às 22:32)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia de Primavera, com máxima de 21.7°c! Nortada moderada grande parte do dia com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h! Próximos dias já serão bem mais quentesAs formigas já começaram a trabalhar para o próximo Inverno








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Mai 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia, minima de 8.6ºC, por agora estão 14.5ºC e céu com alguns cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:10)

Lestada fraca a moderada e 18,2 Graus.

Ontem a estação de referência registou rajada máxima de 66 km/h, hoje está nos 63 km/h. Isto quer dizer que por cá terá ido  aos 70/75 km/h nada mau.


----------



## criz0r (4 Mai 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

Dia hoje mais limpo e mais quente já com 18,2ºC. O vento sopra fraco de NE.
Previsões interessantes a partir de Domingo no que toca às trovoadas.


----------



## remember (4 Mai 2018 às 13:50)

Boas, sigo com 21.3ºC a nortada não deixa mais  3 rajadas até agora com 27km/h (N,N,NNE)
HR com 39% e 1012 hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2018 às 14:45)

Bom dia!

Estamos perante um ótimo dia de Primavera e é agradável ver tudo a florescer e tanto verde a cada ângulo. Até faz uma pessoa ficar mais alegre.

Aproveitem o sol e bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

Boas!

Dia ameno e agradável em Leiria, bem mais quente do que ontem!


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2018 às 16:58)

Dia de céu limpo na costa oeste. Nortada moderada com algumas rajadas fortes.
Panorâmica para Norte a partir de Santa Cruz.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mai 2018 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *23,0ºC *

Dia bastante agradável com céu limpo e nortada fraca. 

T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 31% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2018 às 19:48)

Parque Santa Iria, céu limpo bonito, muitos pássaros, vento fraco.
18,9°C
51%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Goku (4 Mai 2018 às 21:06)

Desde já eu peço desculpa por este não ser o local indicado, mas preciso de saber se alguém me consegue arranjar o número de telefona da Central Térmica de Biomassa em Lamarosa, Coimbra.
Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2018 às 21:26)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quentinho, e com céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mai 2018 às 21:51)

Boa noite pessoal ,

Cada vez mais favorável os dias 6 e 7 para se ouvir umas bombas por aqui  Aguardemos serenamente  Hoje mais uma dia de Primavera, muito agradável, com uma máxima de 24.8°c, e não fosse a nortada sempre presente teria subido bem mais! A partir de amanhã a história será outraPara muito breve a primeira noite tropical do ano 

Tatual: 17.3°c ,vento nulo!

As chuvas de Março e Abril, trouxeram uma Primavera com muito mais vida





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 23:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal ,
> 
> Cada vez mais favorável os dias 6 e 7 para se ouvir umas bombas por aqui  Aguardemos serenamente  Hoje mais uma dia de Primavera, muito agradável, com uma máxima de 24.8°c, e não fosse a nortada sempre presente teria subido bem mais! A partir de amanhã a história será outraPara muito breve a primeira noite tropical do ano
> 
> ...


A Arrábida é mesmo especial, olha lá a altura desse prado!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Mai 2018 às 12:50)

Bom dia.
O dia de ontem teve um máxima de 24.3°c pelas 17:28.
A mínima de hoje foi de 11.2°c pelas 5:33, e agora sigo com 22.4°c e 53%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2018 às 13:33)

Boas,

Dia espectacular.
*23,1ºC *
Vento é fraco, pelo menos por enquanto.

_________________



remember disse:


> Boas, sigo com 21.3ºC a nortada não deixa mais  3 rajadas até agora com 27km/h (N,N,NNE)
> HR com 39% e 1012 hPa


Essa rajadas por cá equivalem quase a uma brisa.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Mai 2018 às 14:56)

Boas.
Por cá sigo com 22.4°c após máxima de 24.9°c pelas 13:38. 
O vento rodou e a humidade subiu de 43% para 56%. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

Em algumas zonas da.me pela
cintura


João Pedro disse:


> A Arrábida é mesmo especial, olha lá a altura desse prado!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (5 Mai 2018 às 17:25)

Dia muito agradável na costa oeste, Santa Cruz. 
Céu limpo e vento fraco. Boa visibilidade. Consegue-se avistar as Berlengas.
Panorâmica para norte:





Panorâmica para sul:


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2018 às 17:39)

Hoje está  a ser mais um dia primaveril, pois uma durante a tarde já apetece recolher para uma boa sombra, e se for de uma árvore, melhor ainda.
Durante a manhã vi uns 10 abelharucos, numa grande cantoria.


----------



## RStorm (5 Mai 2018 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *25,0ºC *

Dia primaveril com céu limpo, vento fraco e algumas nuvens convectivas durante a tarde no quadrante leste.
 Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã  Espero ouvir umas bombas durante a tarde 

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2018 às 20:38)

Dia quente e agradável para passear e vislumbrar a explosão do verde. Contudo, não suficiente para quebrar a máxima do ano.

Máxima: *25,6ºC*
Mínima: *13,8ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Mai 2018 às 09:13)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 27.8ºC, hoje espera-se mais um dia de verão mas poderá haver qualquer coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2018 às 09:24)

Boas,

Bem isto hoje está valente, registo já 20,4 graus.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Mai 2018 às 09:46)

Já estão 19.3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 10:06)

Esta manhã segue já bem quente, que até já me obrigou a trocar as calças pelos calções.
Sigo com 21ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2018 às 11:08)

Já a bater a máxima de ontem.
23,0 graus,  vento fraco e UV elevado, sente se calor na rua.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mai 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Dia de Verão por Azeitão, já sigo com 25.2Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde?!  Uma coisa parece.me quase certa, a máxima do ano será batida hoje

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2018 às 11:40)

*24,1ºC*, está a subir mais do que era suposto.
_____

Uma curiosidade.
No outro dia estive a vasculhar a história da toponímia aqui do concelho, e saltou-me à vista a terra onde partilho por cá os dados do vento: Pai do Vento, nome insólito mas certamente apropriado para caracterizar o clima desta zona. Os antigos já se queixavam do vendaval " ..._em determinadas épocas do ano,vento muito forte e desabrido_"


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Mai 2018 às 12:17)

26.2ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Mai 2018 às 12:32)

Bem já começam a aparecer bons cumulus, veremos o que irão dar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mai 2018 às 12:35)

Belos cúmulos congestus já visíveis no quadrante Este. 

Por aqui mantém-se o céu limpo e muito calor.


----------



## Geopower (6 Mai 2018 às 12:38)

A reportar da costa oeste, Santa Cruz. 
Dia de verão. Céu limpo e vento fraco. 21.2°C.
Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mai 2018 às 13:35)

27.1°c 

Já temos Cumulus em todos os quadrantes ,vamos ver no que vai dar









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!
Como o @Duarte Sousa mencionou e muito bem, belos cumulus congestus a Este. O ambiente está a aquecer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2018 às 13:47)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui o tempo fechou... será que chove?


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2018 às 14:31)

Loures, Infantado, NW
Agora cumulus mediocris que vão evoluir para congestus. Para SE já  há destes, mas longe.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (6 Mai 2018 às 14:37)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje andei pelo cabo da roca durante a manhã, o termómetro do carro registava 24°c na A5, saí direito ao guincho e desceu até aos 18°c, subi pra roca e tinha 21.5°c com o vento a aumentar de intensidade. 
Agora na margem sul registo 28.3°c e 34%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

Está a crescer...


----------



## criz0r (6 Mai 2018 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

Acabei de chegar agora da Meia Maratona de Setúbal e via-se uma grande imensidão de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Leste. Aguardamos pelo fogo de artifício (se) existir.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2018 às 15:19)

Perspectiva do Guincho para NE




picture upload


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 15:24)

Daqui vejo já umas boas formações nebulosas em meu redor, apesar de que para já ainda continua o sol, mas estas formações estão apenas no horizonte.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 16:06)

Neste momento no marco geodésico de Carnaxide:




Entretanto, a nortada resolveu dar o ar de sua graça. Adeus convecção...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

Um cumulus mediocris aqui por cima do Casal da Serra, Póvoa. Vê-se a bigorna da célula de Portalegre no extremo direito da foto.

15:09 utc N


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

Agora mesmo a nordeste:




Bigorna da célula de Portalegre no canto inferior direito.


----------



## undersnite (6 Mai 2018 às 16:44)

Boas, 
máxima de 25.4º, mas já vai descendo lentamente com 23.4º neste momento, culpa do vento de NW.
Cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical lá bem no horizonte Leste.


----------



## criz0r (6 Mai 2018 às 16:50)

Vista a Norte e Leste respectivamente,









Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

Vista para Oeste:




E chuvisca.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Mai 2018 às 17:03)

Acabou agora de pingar. Agora céu a limpar, vento fraco. Sigo com 24,6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (6 Mai 2018 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde
Tempo abafado  O céu está bastante carregado e negro a leste e já me pareceu ter ouvido um trovão longínquo. Aguardo pelo fim do dia  
Sigo com *26,7ºC *e 33% de HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2018 às 17:33)

Máxima do ano batida, *29ºC. *O vento nulo ajudou. 

Padrão a mudar agora, mais nublano e 22ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 17:46)

Vejo o céu agora a ficar muito escuro, provavelmente dos ecos amarelos entre Constancia e Coruche.
Vou ter de ir regar algumas plantas que plantei hoje, e as outras que tinha plantado á cerca de 15 dias, pois a humidade á superfície já começa a escassear.

O vento vai soprando também de forma fraca a moderada.

Já se ouve trovejar.


----------



## marcoacmaia (6 Mai 2018 às 18:14)

Boa trovoada aqui na terra dos comboios!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 18:30)

A trovoada continua a roncar bem, mas parece-me que a trovoada já vai a passar.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mai 2018 às 19:10)

Chove fraco em Santarém


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

Trovões audíveis desde o Parque das Nações , direcção ESE.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 20:00)

Boa tarde!
O dia chegou a prometer mas a nortada estragou tudo...outra vez... 
Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos, por ordem cronológica:




Célula que estava a sudeste de Setúbal:




Esta menina estava a desenvolver-se tão bem...:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2018 às 20:05)

Nortada moderada a forte.
Máxima valente, 26 graus, representou um dia de verão.

Com o vento e temperatura que estava na faixa costeira aqui na zona dava logo para perceber que a instabilidade nunca tinha pés para andar.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

Céu cada vez mais cénico, P. Nações 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (6 Mai 2018 às 20:23)

Mínima: *11,7ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

Dia autêntico de Verão com sol, nortada fraca e muitas nuvens convectivas. Não houve aguaceiros nem trovoada nesta zona, mas deu para ver e apreciar belas formações nebulosas  Veremos como será amanhã  

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2018 às 20:28)

Pôr do sol "sombrio", neste momento:


----------



## Microburst (6 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

Trovão audível em Almada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2018 às 20:38)

O céu está com umas belas cores, com as nuvens em tons de rosa.
Aqui apenas cairam uns pequenos pingos, que apenas se sentiam a cair nos braços.


----------



## criz0r (6 Mai 2018 às 20:53)

A tarde prometia imenso de facto.. os céus estão fantásticos:






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2018 às 22:15)

O vento caiu bastante. 
Temperatura bem amena, 18,1 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Mai 2018 às 22:34)

Boa noite pessoal, 

29.1°c de Máxima, e uma célula com bastante actividade eléctrica a passar ao lado! 

Fotos por  volta das 16H na Serra! A coisa prometia

















Por volta das 20H em casa, os deveres paternais assim o obrigaram


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk















Por volta das 20.30H, Céu enfadonho e sensação de  calor, abafado! 






Tatual: 19.1°c


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia,

Vamos lá ver se a instabilidade nos vem visitar hoje ao Litoral. Isto de só ver céus bonitos não dá com nada .
A manhã já segue nos 21,0ºC, a máxima do ano foi novamente batida ontem e chegou aos *28,8ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia ,  

Mais um dia de Verão, primeira manhã do ano em que sai de casa de manga curta de casa! Já sigo com *24.6ºc*
Como o @criz0r disse e muito bem , já chega de céus "enfeitados" , Ver se isto chega alguma coisa aqui!  A manhã hoje já tem outra vista , diferente do céu limpo à mesma hora de ontem a Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2018 às 11:18)

23,0 graus. 
Mais um dia espectacular. 

Entretanto por cá os modelos já metem nos próximos 3 dias a suspeita do costume, forte nortada.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 11:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já sigo com *24.6ºc*



Interior da Península de Setúbal não falha. Autêntica fornalha .
*22,5ºC* ainda por aqui mas isto daqui a umas horas dispara loucamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia!
Segundo a estação mais próxima, estão já *25,9°C*. 
Vento nulo, por enquanto. Quando as primeiras células no interior se formarem, deslocar-me-ei ao meu novo spot preferido, o marco geodésico de Carnaxide, para tirar umas fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2018 às 12:29)

25,0 graus lestada tramada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 12:52)

Mais um dia de grande calor, agora com uns farrapos a aparecerem no céu.

A mínima foi de *15,4ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 13:48)

Os tais farrapos cresceram um pouco. Vamos ver até onde isto vai.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 14:16)

por aqui o sol já se vai escondendo de vez em quando graças aos cumulus


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 14:44)

para o interior está assim:






por aqui está assim, veremos o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## rmsg (7 Mai 2018 às 14:44)

Por aqui começa-se a ouvir os primeiros trovões.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 14:44)

A crescerem aos poucos. 

Vista Norte:






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rmsg (7 Mai 2018 às 14:50)

E começa a chuviscar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 15:05)

Setúbal agora, W e NNE









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 15:12)

Nortada já a marcar presença, má notícia para as trovoadas. Céu bastante nublado no quadrante Este.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 15:13)

No marco geodésico de Carnaxide, neste momento, a Norte:


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:14)

udpate 
interior:






por aqui:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 15:18)

A Este de Montemor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2018 às 15:21)

No que toca ao calor somos é sempre a torrar @criz0r , sigo com *27.7ºc*
Quanto ao resto vamos ver no que isto dá! Panorama para Norte, Sul e Leste à cerca de 15 minutos


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 15:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> No que toca ao calor somos é sempre a torrar @criz0r , sigo com *27.7ºc*
> Quanto ao resto vamos ver no que isto dá! Panorama para Norte, Sul e Leste à cerca de 15 minutos



É terrível o calor por ai. Tenho por hábito, fazer algumas caminhadas nessa zona e nestas alturas é impossível.
23,7ºC actuais com vento moderado sem direcção definida. Máxima até agora de *26,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:34)

está a chover aqui!!!!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:39)

graças à humidade está um bafo meu deus, a chuva vai engrossando!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 15:43)

Setúbal Norte





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:47)

chove bem agora!  que sorte 

aqui por cima:






foi giro fazer o acompanhamento dela a evoluir


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:48)

trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

criz0r disse:


> É terrível o calor por ai. Tenho por hábito, fazer algumas caminhadas nessa zona e nestas alturas é impossível.
> 23,7ºC actuais com vento moderado sem direcção definida. Máxima até agora de *26,2ºC*.



Completamente! Eu chego a chegar ao trabalho em Sesimbra (zona alta), com uma diferença de 4/5 ºc a menos, e são apenas 12km de distância de Azeitão! 

Ver se esta Sra se aguenta até cá!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:55)

mais um!


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 15:56)

Boas, máxima a ser alcançada por agora com 28.2ºC e 52% de HR, temperatura aparente de 34º segundo a app...
Muitas nuvens para E, do lado Oeste quase sem nuvens, do outro (Este) bastantes nuvens, tempo bastante abafado.


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2018 às 15:58)

Será que em Almada vai haver festa?


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A Este de Montemor.



Que serra é esta, onde foi tirada a foto?


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 16:03)

Neste momento, a Este-Nordeste daqui:




Célula de Coruche já com a bigorna formada.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 16:03)

meko60 disse:


> Será que em Almada vai haver festa?



Vai ser à risca. A nortada veio complicar mas vamos ver se as células a Leste se aguentam.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

já parou, acho que está mais calor depois da chuva que antes  ficou um bafo desgraçado, a temperatura do ar desceu para *25.6ºC* mas a humidade subiu para *67%*, ou seja a sensação térmica ficou horrível

lá vai ela:







atenção ao pessoal de Lisboa e margem sul, se ela se aguentar vai na vossa direcção


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

criz0r disse:


> Vai ser à risca. A nortada veio complicar mas vamos ver se as células a Leste se aguentam.


Pois é vizinho, a nortada é a nossa "desgraça".


----------



## dvieira (7 Mai 2018 às 16:11)

Céu com óptimo aspecto aqui. Se a nortada não fizer das suas espero uma grande carga de trovoada aqui.Já se houve alguma trovoada ao longe. O Ipma já lançou avisos para alguns distritos.


----------



## nelson972 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:12)

Em Alcanena começa a chover, pingos grossos... Trovoada por cinza da serra de Aire 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 16:15)

E continua a subir 28.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:18)

eu não tenho a certeza se estou em Portugal ou no Equador , o sol já espreita a temperatura do ar já vai subindo novamente sigo com *26.3ºC* e a humidade continua a subir! *72% humidade*, que bafo, o acumulado deixou *2.6mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 16:20)

A nortada acalmou e o cenário a Este é espetacular! Belas couves!
Está mais abafado.


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:39)

De minha casa para E/NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

meko60 disse:


> De minha casa para E/NE.


Vista daqui:


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 16:43)

23,6ºC a subir. Escuridão a Leste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

Cenário a compor-se a NE. Se a foto ficar muito grande peço desculpa, não tenho como redimensionar no telemóvel.


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:47)

Temperatura- 24,3ºC
Humidade- 51%


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

Depois de uma manhã e inicio de tarde bem quente, agora a partir do meio da tarde do tempo deu a volta, ficando o céu encoberto, e a trovoada está forte, os relampagos rasgam o céu.
Até agora apenas caiu uns pingos grossos.

Esta mesmo muito abafado.


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,
Temperatura de 24,1ºC na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Céu bastante escuro, há pouco caíram umas pingas. 
O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:53)

trovoada junto a Coruche! do lado leste, ouço trovões segundo a segundo  é daqui: 







para oeste também se desenvolveu algo:







vou a Coruche agora desejei me sorte


----------



## Aspvl (7 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

Nota-se bem o desenvolvimento da célula no radar!


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

Caem novamente umas pingas grossas na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

Já chove pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, pingos grossos, mas sem grande intensidade!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:58)

antes de sair, começa a cair uns pingos grossos, continua a ouvir trovões segundo a segundo, vou a Coruche agora lá meter me debaixo dela


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 16:59)

Como diz o pessoal, só "pipocas" aqui à volta no radar! Ver é se dá em algo...


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 17:03)

Ouviu-se agora um trovão.


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:03)

Parece-me já ter ouvido qq coisa...... o panorama actual é este:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:04)

remember disse:


> Como diz o pessoal, só "pipocas" aqui à volta no radar! Ver é se dá em algo...



Para já parece-me que a trovoada já está a passar, bom vou ter de ir regar as plantas novamente.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2018 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde

Céu encoberto e bem negro a NE   Chove fraco e ouve-se trovoada! Vem aí festa


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

Brutal! É raro ver duas bombas destas às portas de Lisboa:


----------



## srr (7 Mai 2018 às 17:10)

Ja Chove e troveja e vento , para já sem estragos.

Mas mete "medo".


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 17:10)

Ui, mesmo aqui ao "virar da esquina". Deve estar a descarregar fortemente por cima da Base de Alcochete.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 17:12)

Vistas de Setubal


Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal! É raro ver duas bombas destas às portas de Lisboa:











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2018 às 17:14)

Chove fraco  A trovoada é constante e bem forte!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:14)

Já estou em Coruche  chove moderado com imensos relâmpagos trovão segundo a segundo


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 17:16)

Vento muito fraco de Sul, continua abafado com 25.8ºC, para Alcochete já deve chover... Vamos ficar mesmo no meio


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 17:18)

Chove fraco por aqui. Gotas bem grossas.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (7 Mai 2018 às 17:19)

O céu começa a escurecer à medida que o topo das células vem chegando aqui a Lisboa.
O radar mostra os ecos mais intensos basicamente estacionários.

Edit: a célula de Santarém está um autêntico mosntro!


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:23)

Chove forte agora em Coruche  trovoada não para


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 17:24)

Começa a pingar em Montemor. Cenário bastante interessante das duas células à porta da capital. Nada de trovoada ainda, nem visível nem audível. Mantém-se a nortada, pelo que não deverá passar disto.


----------



## marcoguarda (7 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

Seus sortudos, aqui na zona de Leiria não há nada de nada, apenas nuvens


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

Que chuva com pingos tão grossos até pensei que fosse granizo por momentos a trovoada continua, estou no carro numa zona mais alta de Coruche


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:30)

Que estrondo agorag


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 17:35)

Muito bom






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (7 Mai 2018 às 17:35)

Estão com medo do Tejo...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 17:46)

Cenário brutal a ENE:


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Vão-se ouvindo trovões com frequência, mas não chove.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Chuvisco com trovoada na área do Campo Pequeno.


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Clarão enorme... Storm Radar(APP) diz 21.33 mm até às 22h


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Raio nuvem-solo, há pouco!


----------



## *Marta* (7 Mai 2018 às 17:51)

Prior Velho, chuva fraca (mas com pingos grossos, bem audíveis) e vislumbrei há uns 2 minutos o primeiro relâmpago, apesar de já se ouvirem trovões ao longe há cerca de meia hora.


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 17:51)

Começam novamente a cair umas pingas grossas. Trovões mais próximos.


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 17:52)

Já chove e vem grossa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 17:55)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões, já vi um raio também.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2018 às 17:58)

Tudo mais calmo agora. A trovoada passou de raspão, mas deu para matar saudades de ouvir umas valentes bombas  
O pluviómetro não registou nada.

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento. Nulo


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 18:02)

Chove bem agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:04)

Impressionante o radar. 
Não tenho estado acompanhar a situação, que células brutais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 18:04)

Recomeçou a chover por aqui, agora com pingar mais grossas e com maior intensidade. A trovoada parece ter parado.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 18:09)

Oeste:





Chove moderado. Não vi mais raios.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

Começa a chover fraco em Telheiras.  23.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:19)

já voltei a casa, a trovoada continua aqui na Fajarda


----------



## DRC (7 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

Só já chuvisca. Ainda choveu bem, está tudo bem molhado.

EDIT 18h24 - Volta a chover moderado.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:24)

quando estava numa zona alta de Coruche:












aqui na Fajarda agora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:27)

Aqui vai caíndo apenas uns pingos grossos, que nem chegam para molhar o chão.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

Anticiclone de Almada a funcionar em pleno. 
Já não vejo uma trovoada digna desse nome há uns bons anos. Fica para a próxima.

*22,0ºC *e Nortada fraca.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:31)

estrondo


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mai 2018 às 18:37)

Boa tarde, dia parecido ao de ontem. Sigo neste momento com 22,5ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## meko60 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:43)

Como calculava, por aqui de trovoada = 0


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:46)

agora que estava pronto para apanhar uns relâmpagos pararam..., a trovoada por aqui acalmou, continua a chover em geral fraco, *17.5ºC*, agora ouço trovões mais ao longe, pelo radar deve ser ali a sul de Coruche/Couço


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2018 às 18:49)

Aqui só caíram 10 min de chuva fraca ás 18h.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:04)

a trovoada que falei que ouço trovões um pouco mais ao longe, aqui só já pinga


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:14)

volta a chover em geral fraco  continuo a ouvir trovões ao longe, mas a daqui é oficial está desfeita já, foi muito bom o dia de hoje 

EDIT: moderada


----------



## flybull (7 Mai 2018 às 19:26)

Registo da trovoada de a pouco em Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:39)

Aqui continuo a ver o céu muito escuro, e a trovoada ainda vai roncando, mas a bela chuva, desta vez deixou-me a ver "navios".
Notasse já também um ligeiro arrefecimento.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:41)

agora com este aspecto


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 19:49)

É agora a vez de Setubal 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 19:56)

Mammatus em Setúbal
Norte






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:59)

continua a chuva fraca aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2018 às 19:59)

No site da Protecção Civil constam já ocorrencias de inundações no Sardoal, e de um despiste em Coruche, ambos no distrito de Santarém.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 20:09)

acumulado até agora de *24.5mm! * e ainda chove em geral fraco persistente


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 20:10)

Céu coberto de mammatus em Setúbal














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2018 às 20:16)

Por aqui também Mammatus!


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 20:25)

Brutal @StormRic  ! Eu bem as vejo a passar de um lado e do outro.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2018 às 20:33)

Nem um pingo caiu ainda em Setubal, mesmo com o espectáculo de mammatus e agora este poente











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gato Preto (7 Mai 2018 às 20:34)

Mammatus também por Santa Marta!
21,4 ºC.
Vento quase nulo.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mai 2018 às 21:08)

Mínima: *13,6ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC *

 O dia começou com céu limpo, que acabou por dar lugar a uma bela tarde convectiva. A célula que passou a norte na zona do campo de tiro, trouxe trovões intensos e constantes, coisa que já não assistia há algum tempo. Apenas consegui observar dois relâmpagos e em termos de chuva, esta foi fraca, dispersa e curta que nem molhou o chão. 
Agora a noite segue abafada com céu nublado e de vez em quando caiem uns pingos.

T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 75%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2018 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
Deixo aqui alguns gifs (timelapses) de hoje:
Célula que "morreu" ao tentar passar o Tejo:








(Perdoem-me a qualidade...digamos que esta câmera não é a melhor para vídeos).
Amanhã publico as fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2018 às 21:44)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente,  máxima de 25,6 graus.
Agora está vento fraco, amanhã a esta hora a história será bem diferente.
Hoje não deu para acompanhar a situação de instabilidade, o muito trabalho assim o ditou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2018 às 22:16)

Sem dúvida um dia bom para ver o céu, mas nada passou de poucas pingas.

As bigornas no céu já mostravam maturação das células e consequentemente a sua morte, deu para ter um cenário bastante abafado, cerca de 20ºC e muita humidade, cheiro intenso a terra molhada e parecia haver poeira no ar.

Pôr do sol a gritar com as cores rosas.

*28,4ºC *de máxima e *10,7ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2018 às 22:32)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 28.7°c , e tudo ali ao virar da esquina! Nem um pingo para amostra, quanto mais convecção
Maio vai feioinho,ainda não choveu um único dia por aqui, e as perspectivas não são animadoras! Ver se da próxima ao menos deixa uma boa rega

Fica o registo para mais tarde recordar, num dia que tinha tudo para ter corrido bem, fica para a próxima !






No regresso a casa um festival de mammatus


----------



## Manuel Amador (7 Mai 2018 às 22:47)

Boa noite

Dia bastante peculiar com sol no período matinal, mas com chuva forte em Samora a partir do meio da tarde, a estação mais próxima registou 13,7 de acumulado choveu bem com trovoada a mistura.
Posteriormente a coisa acalmou, vamos ver amanha.











Vista a Oeste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2018 às 22:52)

De tarde fui até ao cume da serra de Montemor, aqui em Loures, como já tinha reportado. Muita convecção em redor, 2 ou 3 trovões, um raio captado com os olhos, chuva no final do dia.

Aqui fica a compilação de alguns clips de time-lapse que fui captando ao longo do dia. Os clips de close-up foram gravados com a máquina fotográfica mais antiga, e como podem reparar, o sensor está uma lástima em termos de sujidade 

Amanhã seguem as fotos.


----------



## remember (7 Mai 2018 às 23:04)

Boas, máxima de 28.6ºC!
Hoje foi um típico dia de Maio, chuva, muito sol e alguns relâmpagos, mesmo que ao longe...
Sigo com 18.3ºC e 79% de HR, o acumulado foi de 1.8 mm


----------



## windchill (7 Mai 2018 às 23:04)

O máximo que apanhei foi isto, em Palmela....


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2018 às 23:05)

16,0 graus
Noite tranquila.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mai 2018 às 23:14)

acumulado final foi de *25mm* certinhos


----------



## Tonton (7 Mai 2018 às 23:22)

Estrelou o céu e, de repente, uma camada de nevoeiro ... 
A temperatura desce... 15º agora.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 23:24)

StormRic disse:


> Céu coberto de mammatus em Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que saudades de ver uns assim! Fantásticos!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 23:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Máxima de 28.7°c , e tudo ali ao virar da esquina! Nem um pingo para amostra, quanto mais convecção
> Maio vai feioinho,ainda não choveu um único dia por aqui, e as perspectivas não são animadoras! Ver se da próxima ao menos deixa uma boa rega
> ...


Tinha tudo para correr bem e correu, olha lá aquelas células todas... só não correu bem foi para as vinhas da Bacalhoa... 
Os mammatus salvaram o dia, no entanto; fantásticos!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 23:30)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia bastante peculiar com sol no período matinal, mas com chuva forte em Samora a partir do meio da tarde, a estação mais próxima registou 13,7 de acumulado choveu bem com trovoada a mistura.
> Posteriormente a coisa acalmou, vamos ver amanha.
> ...


Belíssimo poente, Manuel!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Mai 2018 às 23:31)

Boa noite, meus amogos só digo isto que fantástica tarde nestas zonas, primeiro fui á fajarda e apanho um pequeno aguaceiro que depressa se desenvolveu numa trovoada, depois chego a Coruche e o cenrá a leste é estrondoso, uma célula em desenvolvimento bem potente, muita actividade eléctrica, mais tarde instala-se uma bomba ligeiramente a norte de Coruche, essa sim como há muito que não via, muitos relâmpagos e trovões foi genial, pena que passou ligeiramente a norte, chego ao Couço e o meu irmão diz que para aqui também foi potente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 10:12)

Bom dia a todos! Desde ontem ás 22h está aqui nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha com os beirais a pingar o tempo todo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 10:31)

Boas,

Não esperava o actual estado de tempo.
Céu nublado, 17,0ºC e apenas vento moderado.
Assim que o céu limpar, a nortada vai acelerar.

Curiosamente, nem vejo a serra, pois está sobre um manto nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2018 às 10:38)

Aqui deixo algumas fotos de ontem. Mas logo coloco mais.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Ontem não tivemos direito a festa aqui em Leiria. Hoje temos uma dia muito cinzento com céu encoberto e tivemos até algum chuvisco.


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

O sol brilha a seu belo prazer por aqui. Tirando alguns pingos mais grossos, não ocorreu nada de relevante ontem.
*20,4ºC* actuais e Nortada ainda tímida. Mínima ficou-se pelos *15,2ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (8 Mai 2018 às 11:28)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui também Mammatus!



Bom dia! Dois dias de trovoada, chuva e granizo em muitos sitios, mas por aqui não se passou nada, só algumas nuvens.
Ontem ao final do dia uns mammatus:


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2018 às 12:16)

dia começou com nevoeiro mas o sol agora já espreita, *17.9ºC* e um pouco mais vento comparado com os ultimos dias


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 12:21)

Já está entrar nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## remember (8 Mai 2018 às 12:36)

Bom dia, 23.7ºC e 57% de HR, o vento por enquanto não é nada de especial!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2018 às 13:52)

Boas!
Deixo então mais algumas fotos de ontem:




















Hoje, o dia segue muito mais fresco e de céu limpo. Há alguma neblina presente.


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2018 às 14:18)

Nortada moderada por aqui, do outro "lado" do rio já deve andar tudo pelo ar .
*21,4ºC*, bem mais fresco que os últimos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2018 às 15:18)

Nortada moderada, abate na temperatura, abaixo dos *16ºC* já.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2018 às 16:34)

Boa tarde a todos! Só agora o sol começa a espreitar. Até agora foi nevoeiro cerrado, morrinha e muita humidade!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2018 às 16:55)

Aqui ficam mais algumas de ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2018 às 17:07)

O dia segue ameno, com algumas formações nebulosas ainda presentes, o vento fraco também se faz sentir.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2018 às 17:42)

disseram me que ontem nos arredores de Coruche choveu granizo com dimensões consideráveis


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 19:23)

Não estou por Alcabideche, mas por lá deve estar vento  forte, pois aquela estação que está mal instalada e por consequência regista mal(valores abaixo do real) o vento, já registou uma rajada de *72 km/h*.
Vai lá vai, enfim o reino do vento no seu esplendor.


----------



## RStorm (8 Mai 2018 às 20:27)

Boa Noite

Mínima: *14,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,9ºC *

Dia solarengo e fresco com nortada moderada, nuvens altas e algumas nuvens baixas durante a manhã. Os pingos dispersos que caíram ontem ao inicio da noite chegaram a render *0,3 mm*. 

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 20:43)

Confirma se vendaval por cá! Já agora foto do capacete.




Sai de Cascais com vento fraco e 16 graus . Em Alcabideche vento muito forte e 13 graus. Este triplicar/quadruplicar de intensidade do vento entre Cascais e Alcabideche só mostra que a época da nortada já está mesmo aí com muita pujança nesta região. Nas traseiras de casa na A16 o vento está brutal, o placar informativo nada informa, é o que dá guiarem-se por uma estação meteo lá para os lados de Sintra que nada tem a ver com o vento que faz por cá. Resumindo é cada rajada no carro, de loucos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2018 às 20:56)

A partir das 17 horas levantou-se o vento moderado, que só acalmou agora ao inicio da noite, esta que segue já algo fresca.


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2018 às 21:05)

O ICON parece ser o modelo que se aproxima mais da realidade desse local. Por cá, rajada máxima de *34km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 21:08)

Isto está de loucos... 
Os bombeiros já tiveram 2 ocorrências 


screen grab


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 21:10)

criz0r disse:


> O ICON parece ser o modelo que se aproxima mais da realidade desse local. Por cá, rajada máxima de *34km/h*.


Exelente, essa mancha vai demasiado para sul do concelho, mas sim valores 80 km 90 km/h parece me bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2018 às 21:13)

Mais umas quantas de ontem.


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2018 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exelente, essa mancha vai demasiado para sul do concelho, mas sim valores 80 km 90 km/h parece me bem.



Valores perfeitamente inseridos num aviso amarelo em tons laranja. Acredito que em vários pontos dessa zona se verifiquem rajadas acima dos 80km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2018 às 22:08)

criz0r disse:


> Valores perfeitamente inseridos num aviso amarelo em tons laranja. Acredito que em vários pontos dessa zona se verifiquem rajadas acima dos 80km/h.



Sim, porventura sou dos membros deste fórum que mais legitimidade tem para mandar vir com o ipma sobre avisos de vento, contudo com o passar do tempo a minha postura foi mudando, estou mais tolerante. Ainda assim por exemplo hoje na minha freguesia houve quedas de árvores, se calha a cair num carro, em cima de uma pessoa? Protecção civil de Cascais? IPMA? O Ipma fala em rajadas de 65 km/h junto ao Cabo Raso? Se for preciso tenho mais velocidade de vento que lá, principalmente em rajada. Há desconhecimento profundo do Ipma do vento que faz por cá, assim com muitos modelos falharem na previsão. Aqui estamos todos habituados ao vento não tivesse Alcabideche no seu brasão um moinho, mas sim o Ipma devia se esforçar mais. E se eu disser que o vento caiu que é uma coisa louca e sopra apenas moderado com rajadas. Enfim isto por vezes é um atrofio difícil de entender.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Mai 2018 às 23:07)

Se alguma destas células se tivesse aguentado até cá, já chegaria muito enfraquecida,  no máximo eco amarelo/laranja, o que poderia trazer uma boa rega , e talvez uma bombinha ou outra
E que tinham sido muito bem vindas, porque a humidade à superfície começa a ser muito pouca Agora nesta altura nada de granizo, achas que queria estragar parte da colheita do próximo ano Em Maio nem a precipitação quer nada por aqui, quanto mais granizo! Granizada à seria começa a ser uma raridade por aqui, tal como a própria convecção! Como disseste e bem, os mammatus salvaram o dia! Grande festival 

Tatual: 14.2°c , e vento fraco de Oeste! Isto a partir de dia 15 já vai torrar bem, mas bem


João Pedro disse:


> Tinha tudo para correr bem e correu, olha lá aquelas células todas... só não correu bem foi para as vinhas da Bacalhoa...
> Os mammatus salvaram o dia, no entanto; fantásticos!



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WindMaster (8 Mai 2018 às 23:11)

criz0r disse:


> O ICON parece ser o modelo que se aproxima mais da realidade desse local.





jonas_87 disse:


> Exelente, essa mancha vai demasiado para sul do concelho, mas sim valores 80 km 90 km/h parece me bem.




Os modelos não-hidrostáticos com boa orografia costumam apanhar bem o vento dessa zona, o ICON é não-hidrostático.
Têm o AROME da AEMET que costuma apanhar bem isso, a implementação do IPMA só às vezes não sei porquê, hoje é um dos dias que não.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2018 às 08:11)

Início de dia com nuvens baixas em boa parte do território continental.






Mínima de *14,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2018 às 09:07)

confirmo aqui, dia começa com céu totalmente encoberto e *14.9ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Aqui parece um dia de inverno! Chuva fraca e persistente, nevoeiro cerrado e tempo fresco...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2018 às 09:49)

Na Peninha sigo com 10,1 graus, vento muito forte, nevoeiro e precipitação oculta.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2018 às 10:55)

Deixo um vídeo da precipitação oculta na serra.
Cota 420 mts


Outro vídeo  mas na barragem da Mula.
O vento até fazia ondas. 
Cota 150 mts


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 11:13)

Precipitação fraca e persistente continua com nevoeiro cerrado, aliás esta a intensificar. Está tudo ensopado e com os beirais a correr!


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca cinzenta e muito chuviscosa em Leiria.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2018 às 12:54)

céu encoberto persiste e agora está a ficar vento, 16.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mai 2018 às 13:28)

Por fim, deixo aqui as últimas fotografias de segunda-feira.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2018 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,

O dia acordou cinzento e ventoso. O céu entretanto vai registando algumas abertas esporádicas.
*18,3ºC* actuais e mínima de *15,1ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2018 às 16:45)

Por aqui hoje o dia foi totalmente diferente, pois praticamente não se viu o sol, o céu tem permanecido encoberto.
A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros permanece coberto por um belo capacete.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2018 às 17:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Precipitação fraca e persistente continua com nevoeiro cerrado, aliás esta a intensificar. Está tudo ensopado e com os beirais a correr!


Boa tarde a todos. Aqui chuviscou bem até ás 14h. Ás 14h30 abriu um pouco e apareceu o sol mas ás 16h fechou outra vez.


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2018 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *

Dia fresco com céu encoberto, nortada moderada e algumas abertas durante a tarde. 

T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Mai 2018 às 18:00)

Zona de Santarém, 14 graus e vento forte como eu gosto, apesar de tudo temperatura baixa para epoca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia.

Hoje temperatura mínima um pouco mais baixa que ontem devido à (quase) ausência de nebulosidade, *13,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2018 às 11:08)

Boas,
Mais uma manhã de nortada um pouco forte por cá. O andamento do costume, só nestes 14 segundos registaram se certamente rajada de 80 km/h, para  não falar da velocidade do vento.


----------



## RickStorm (10 Mai 2018 às 14:59)

Viesse esta nortada naqueles dias de maior calor para amenizar a coisa...


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2018 às 16:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uma manhã de nortada um pouco forte por cá. O andamento do costume, só nestes 14 segundos registaram se certamente rajada de 80 km/h, para  não falar da velocidade do vento.



Brutal. Os Eucaliptos mal se aguentam na vertical. A malta dessa zona não pode estender a roupa nestas alturas .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2018 às 16:18)

criz0r disse:


> Brutal. Os Eucaliptos mal se aguentam na vertical. A malta dessa zona não pode estender a roupa nestas alturas .



Olha que foi apenas uma manhã ventosa, mas longe daqueles picos extremos, o que dá para ter uma noção.
Neste local em particular houve pessoas que tiveram mudar de casa devido ao vento extremo no verão. Mal conseguiam abrir a porta do carro ao chegar a casa. Parecendo um exagero, isto é mesmo verídico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2018 às 16:48)

A manhã aqui acordou com vento  moderado, e algo encoberto, pois o sol já nasceu mais tarde do que o costume, já depois das 7 horas.

Mas de resto a tarde segue já bem quentinha.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Mai 2018 às 17:32)

Boa tarde, bem quentinho por aqui, 27.3ºC.


----------



## RStorm (10 Mai 2018 às 19:19)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,7ºC *

Dia ameno e solarengo com nortada fraca e algumas nuvens baixas a meio da manhã. 
Amanhã vou viajar até ao Centro e estarei a reportar dos arredores de Pedrogão Grande durante os próximos dias.  

T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2018 às 21:59)

Esta manhã feito com o telemóvel. 


_____

Noite fria 12,3 graus com nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mai 2018 às 23:08)

Boa noite pessoal,

Hoje um dia bem mais agradável do que ontem,com 25.1°c de máxima, e a nortada quase a não se fazer sentir!

Mínima de 12.1°C! 

Tem sido dias de pasmaceira meteorológica, ora aquece mais um bocadinho,ora faz frio! Instabilidade para já, nem ve. la  A continuar assim que o calor da próxima semana  venha para ficar, para começar a ir com os miúdos à praia ,e ajudar a passar estas constipações que este tempo é muito propício às  mesmas




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Mai 2018 às 23:24)

Boas, hoje um dia mais quente, depois de o de ontem ser marcado por bastantes nuvens e algum vento.
Hoje "descarregou" tudo de madrugada, acordei por volta das 5h com ventania que até abanava as janelas... depois acalmou durante o dia!
Máxima de 24ºC e mínima de 13.6ºC, agora sigo com 14.7ºC e 74% de HR.


----------



## belem (11 Mai 2018 às 00:35)

Está a orvalhar bem, por aqui.


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

Céu na Lezíria entre Porto de Muge e o Cartaxo, 21 graus no maximo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2018 às 19:31)

Nuvens altas vão dar um belo crepúsculo 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (11 Mai 2018 às 19:41)

Boas,
Hoje às 17:00 no Bombarral o céu estava como uma foto anterior, cheio de efeitos de rasto de  aviões, mas circulares.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2018 às 20:20)

pôr do sol por aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 23:02)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui chove bem, moderado e persistente. As calhas correm bastante e não há vento. Nunca pensei, só esperava uma chuvita de nada mas já está tudo bem molhado!


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2018 às 01:43)

por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade, mas infelizmente não vai chegar nem um pingo


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2018 às 02:02)

está mais vento do que esperava, com os fones consigo ouvi-lo


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2018 às 12:59)

O dia aqui acordou nublado, mas logo "despertou" o sol, mas este final de manhã até segue fresco devido ao vento moderado.
Ao meio da manhã ainda chegou a cair uns leves pingos, que apenas se sentiam a cair no corpo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

15,6°C agors na Póvoa (altitude 120 m). Vento com rajadas 26 Km/h. 44% .
Mas um belo sol, muito quente mesmo em local abrigado do vento.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2018 às 18:20)

Boa tarde!
Com este sol espetacular (e vento não tão espetacular...), o passeio de hoje foi pela Quinta do Pisão, que o nosso amigo @jonas_87 menciona tanto. 
E que quinta magnífica, hein?! 
Ficam umas fotos:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mai 2018 às 19:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Com este sol espetacular (e vento não tão espetacular...), o passeio de hoje foi pela Quinta do Pisão, que o nosso amigo @jonas_87 menciona tanto.
> E que quinta magnífica, hein?!
> Ficam umas fotos:


Faz-me lembrar algumas zonas da Califórnia  Magnífica, de facto!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2018 às 19:28)

Boas,

Dia algo frio devido ao vento forte,
Neste momento apenas,*13,3ºC.

*
@Tiagolco boas fotos, fizeste bem, aqui na zona há muito por onde passear. 
Pode-se passear de tractor? Ou isso é um daqueles pequenos comboios?
Nem sabia lol


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2018 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Tiagolco boas fotos, fizeste bem, aqui na zona há muito por onde passear.
> Pode-se passear de tractor? Ou isso é um daqueles pequenos comboios?
> Nem sabia lol


Eheh é mesmo um trator. Fui à festa dos Maios e uma das atividades era andar pela quinta num trator. E foi tudo grátis.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2018 às 19:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Faz-me lembrar algumas zonas da Califórnia  Magnífica, de facto!


Por momentos, confesso que me lembrei do célebre wallpaper do windows XP.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2018 às 20:26)

Agora, vista do CascaiShopping (Alcabideche) para a Peninha









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Mai 2018 às 20:45)

Dia ventoso em Telheiras. bastante desagradável andar na rua. Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Temperatura atual: 14.8ºC
Extremos do dia:
14.3ºC
20.1ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2018 às 23:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por momentos, confesso que me lembrei do célebre wallpaper do windows XP.


Completamente, foi a primeira imagem que me veio a cabeça quando vi as tuas fotos

Por cá, dia muito ventoso de NO, com velocidade média de 30.km'h , e rajadas acima dos 35km'h!  Temperatura  máxima de apenas  18.7°c, logo, um dia bastante desagradável! Venha de lá esse calorzinho para a semana! Atenção ao dia 16 Depois é ver como se desenvolve a coisa para os dias  seguintes em relação à instabilidade que poderemos vir a ter


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Mai 2018 às 00:29)

Dia de sol com temperatura amena, mas com bastante vento, Fotos 16:00 nos Foros de Salvaterra.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mai 2018 às 11:27)

Bons dias,

O fim de semana tem sido bem "Outonal". Aproveitei ontem, para dar uma volta pela sempre bonita zona de Sesimbra. 















Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mai 2018 às 12:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por momentos, confesso que me lembrei do célebre wallpaper do windows XP.


Reparei há pouco que o condutor até tem a identificação "Ranger" nas costas!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mai 2018 às 12:04)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> O fim de semana tem sido bem "Outonal". Aproveitei ontem, para dar uma volta pela sempre bonita zona de Sesimbra.
> 
> ...


Sempre que vejo o areal de Sesimbra lembro-me de um episódio de mim aos berros porque a minha mãe me queria levar para a água e eu não queria ir...  Belos tempos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2018 às 12:52)

Esta manhã acordou fresca e ainda assim permanece, pois apesar de estar sol, o vento moderado continua a fazer-se sentir.

Os solos estão já a ficar muito ressequidos, á superfície principalmente.


----------



## fhff (13 Mai 2018 às 13:47)

Só agora consegui postar. Na sexta feira às nuvens pareciam claras em castelo...pelo litoral sintrense.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2018 às 13:50)

Por cá mais do mesmo dia ventoso com a temperatura baixa.
Registo apenas 15,7 graus.

____

Esta manhã meti me por uns trilhos novos, e apesar de não ligar grande coisa a flores/plantas achei curioso este terreno  que fica na zona de Pé da Serra, arredores do Cabo da Roca.Fica a foto, digamos que é uma perspectiva diferente da serra. 



upload images


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

Aproveitei agora a tarde encoberta e fresca para ir dar uma pequena volta de bicicleta, e observei mesmo muitas borboletas, algumas até fugiam aos pares, á frente da roda da bicicleta.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2018 às 17:33)

Estive a consultar o boletim do mês passado, parece que o ipma mencionou o vendaval aqui da zona, embora um pouco mal identificado geograficamente. Aí se houvesse estações na zona norte e noroeste do concelho... Aqueles 95 km/h devem ter sido no cabo da Roca, por cá ainda foi mais forte, a cotas inferiores  e 3/ 4 kms do mar, impressionante.



photo sharing sites


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2018 às 09:09)

Boas

Hoje nortada mais forte que nos dias anteriores, e já com formação de capacete na serra.
Venha lá essa lestada de terça-sexta pois os dias têm estado algo frios.
14,0ºC


----------



## RStorm (14 Mai 2018 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde

De volta a casa  
A viagem iniciou-se com céu limpo, mas ao aproximar-me do litoral foi começando a aparecer algumas nuvens.
Agora no Montijo sigo com tempo ameno, céu parcialmente nublado e nortada moderada.

T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: NW / 14,0 Km/h

Extremos de Ontem (Pedrogão Pequeno):
Mínima: *7,5ºC *
Máxima: *19,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2018 às 17:24)

A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros hoje acordou com um belo "capacete" de nuvens a cobri-la, o vento moderado continua a soprar desde madrugada, aliás assisti esta tarde, uma galera de um camião que "dançava" ao sabor do vento, mesmo estando estacionado.


----------



## Manuel Amador (14 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

Boa tarde

Para lá do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto Estrela é outra coisa. Estive de manhã na zona de Leiria e chovia a chamada "molha pouco inteligente"

Mais a Sul bom tempo
Fotos das 9:00 ate as 15:00 entre Torres Novas, Leiria e Samora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2018 às 20:29)

Vento forte com rajadas por Alvalade, ouve-se bem na janela e existem algumas folhas e galhos finos no chão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2018 às 21:49)

Ora bem mais um dia de forte nortada, máxima de 17,0 graus.
Nesto momento caiem alguns pingos fruto do movimento da humidade vinda da serra através do vento forte. Por cá não temos sinais de ramos, as árvores estão habituadas às ventanias. 
Quando cheguei a Alcabideche o panorama na serra era este, certamente precipitação oculta, nevoeiro e vento muito forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2018 às 21:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros hoje acordou com um belo "capacete" de nuvens a cobri-la, o vento moderado continua a soprar desde madrugada, aliás assisti esta tarde, uma galera de um camião que "dançava" ao sabor do vento, mesmo estando estacionado.


Boas Pedro, não consegues tirar foto ao capacete aí da tua serra? Gostava de ver, nunca pesquisei, mas tenho alguma curiosidade.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mai 2018 às 22:11)

Boa noite,

Dia algo quente apesar da Nortada moderada se ter instalado durante a tarde. 
Máxima chegou aos *21,1ºC* e neste momento está bem fresco com *15,7ºC*.


----------



## fhff (14 Mai 2018 às 22:30)

Rajadas bem fortes pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2018 às 22:53)

Boa noite pessoal,  

Mais um dia ventoso, o mais ventoso dos últimos dias por aqui, com rajadas de 40km,h! A máxima foi de 21.2°c, mas a sensação térmica era muito menor por causa da nortada constante ! De manhã ,e ao final do dia sentia.se frio! A partir de amanhã o cenário vai mudar, e digo.vos uma coisa!
Que bem que vai saber

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2018 às 23:45)

Boas!

Dia fresco e por vezes muito nublado em Leiria. Cheguei a apanhar chuvisco hoje da manhã antes das 9h, na A1 desde Minde e até depois de Fátima.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia! 

Dia bem mais quentinho hoje! Sol, céu limpo e vento fraco marcam a manhã de hoje em Leiria.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2018 às 11:02)

Boas, 

Lestada já anda por aqui embora sopre moderada com rajadas, ainda assim hoje a história é outra. 
Céu muito mais limpo, menos humidade e mais calor.
20,3 graus de momento.


----------



## remember (15 Mai 2018 às 15:28)

Boa tarde,

27ºC por agora máxima do dia, 38% de HR e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Mai 2018 às 15:46)

Bela tarde de verão, 27.7ºC e finalmente vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro, não consegues tirar foto ao capacete aí da tua serra? Gostava de ver, nunca pesquisei, mas tenho alguma curiosidade.



Acredita que se podesse tirava fotos, mas com só tenho a camara do telemóvel, e as fotos não ficam em condições.
O capacete de ontem era mesmo "lindo".

A manhã hoje acordou com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso, de resto a tarde segue amena.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2018 às 19:06)

Boas,

Dia quente por aqui com uma máxima de *27,3ºC*. Instalou-se a Nortada e a temperatura vai descendo bem.
Actuais *23,4ºC* ; *31% h.r* e *1015 hPa*.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mai 2018 às 19:41)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *11,8ºC *
Máxima: *26,1ºC *

Dia solarengo e mais quente que ontem. O vento soprou moderado de leste durante a manhã, tendo rodado para NW a partir da tarde. 
Amanhã devo alcançar a nova máxima do ano 

T. Atual: *21,7ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 13,0 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2018 às 19:51)

Boas,

Dia mais quente do que o esperado na minha zona, volta e meia as previsões da maxima falham, perfeitamente normal em dias de lestada.
T.máxima: *24ºC.*

Para amanhã dão máxima de *26/27ºC* já representa um dia de verão, a lestada lá vai arrastar mais calor que hoje.

Neste momento, nortada sopra  bem, cerca de *34 km/h.
16,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2018 às 21:03)

Nortada a acelerar bastante por aqui. Fui lá fora regar o quintal e já anda tudo pelo ar.
*19,3ºC *e rajada máxima de *33km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2018 às 21:43)

Sopra bem por cá.


----------



## undersnite (15 Mai 2018 às 21:50)

Por aqui 24.9º de máxima. Amanhã com a lestada deverá ultrapassar os 25ºC, a menos que rode para noroeste bem cedo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mai 2018 às 22:02)

Dia bem mais quente que ontem, tal como era esperado! A temperatura é que subiu bem mais do que estava previsto! 28.4°cLestada tramada Agora já caiu bem devido à nortada que se foi instalando durante a tarde, e que já teve rajadas de 33km'h! 
Tatual: 17.5°c , amanhã muito provavelmente será atingida nova máxima este ano em muitos locais



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mai 2018 às 22:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro, não consegues tirar foto ao capacete aí da tua serra? Gostava de ver, nunca pesquisei, mas tenho alguma curiosidade.


Vê-se muito bem o capacete nas duas primeiras fotos deste post do @Manuel Amador :
Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2018


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2018 às 08:25)

Boas,

Lestada fraca a proporcionar já uns mornos 20,1 graus.
Isto hoje vai subir bastante.
Logo à tarde vai estar novamente bastante nortada/lestada tal como ontem, o padrão normal desta época do ano.

Visibilidade Excelente  pelo menos para norte, a serra está limpa como tudo.


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2018 às 12:42)

Boa tarde,

A temperatura já segue disparada nos* 24,1ºC*. Vamos ver até onde isto chega hoje.
Vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## remember (16 Mai 2018 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, bafo lá fora 28ºC com 40% de HR.
É capaz de ser alcançada a máxima do ano por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2018 às 15:15)

Marco pires disse:


> aqui no pinhal novo já tocou nos 30º, aí em cabanas não deve andar longe disso.


Sim, as estações por aqui perto mostram temperaturas actualmente a rondar os* +29ºC* e já sopra uma aragem de N e NW.







 15H.






 14H.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Mai 2018 às 15:35)

Boa tarde, 29.8ºC belo dia de verão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mai 2018 às 15:37)

Tarde quentinha, e nova máxima do ano por aqui! *30.6ºc *  HR: 24%, e o vento já apareceu para ir refrescando a coisa 

Tatual: *29.7ºc*


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2018 às 16:21)

*30.1ºC*, até agora máxima está nos 30.3ºC


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2018 às 16:25)

E chegamos aos *30,0ºC* por aqui. Está um bafo bem quente lá fora  .


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2018 às 16:40)

A tarde segue bem quentinha, com 32ºC, desta vez sem a presença de vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mai 2018 às 17:51)

Vento praticamente nulo dá nisto!


----------



## Geopower (16 Mai 2018 às 18:52)

Extremos do dia em Telheiras: 
28.3ºC
16.6ºC
Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco. 26.1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mai 2018 às 19:18)

Boa tarde.
E, a 16 de Maio, a temperatura passou a barreira dos 30. 
Máxima de 31.1°C na Quinta do Conde.
Agora fujam, que há aí um membro do fórum que deve estar delirante de felicidade por isso.


----------



## RStorm (16 Mai 2018 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Máxima: *30,8ºC *(nova máxima anual) 

Dia bem quente com sol e algumas nuvens. O vento tem soprado fraco de N. 

T. Atual: *26,3ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2018 às 19:49)

Boas,

Máxima robusta por estes lados, dia de verão.
Extremos térmicos: *12,8ºC* / *28,0ºC*

1º dia de praia, maravilha. 
______

Amplitudes interessantes, ainda que normais para época.
Sempre impressionante a inversão da Praia da Rainha, foi das mínimas mais frias da rede IPMA.

Registos de temperatura 06:00 VS 16:00.
Por acaso pensava que o calor ia chegar na costa ocidental, mas nem por isso por lá quem manda é o vento fresco e húmido de NO, não fosse o vento predominante, sempre difícil de contrariar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Mai 2018 às 22:04)

Boa noite, que bela noite, estão 22.3ºC, a máxima foi de 30.3ºC, para amanhã mais verão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mai 2018 às 22:25)

Boa noite pessoal,

Que dia de Verão por aqui
Máxima de 32.2°cA ausência  praticamente de vento  ao fim da tarde fez toda a diferença
 Ainda sigo com uns ótimos 21.9°c Já tinha saudades destas noites no jardim
Agora vamos ver o que nos reserva a provável instabilidade para o fim de semana!
A partir de  dia 24, iremos ter muito provavelmente as primeiras noites tropicais de 2018



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Mai 2018 às 22:44)

Boas, dia bastante quente, a máxima anual foi alcançada de novo com o mesmo valor 29.9ºC.
Noite bastante calma ainda com 23.5ºC 38% de HR e 1010 hPa.


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2018 às 23:18)

Boas!

Dia quentinho em Leiria, embora com algum vento sempre presente, já cheirou a Verão!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2018 às 00:46)

Máxima de *28,4ºC*, dia de Verão bom para bronzear para quem tem tempo ahah

Parece-me que vai ser um final de mês com anomalias positivas, nada de anormal.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Mai 2018 às 00:49)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima foi a mais elevada do ano, pelas 16:14 registei 31.6°c. 
Agora sigo ainda com 21.7°c e 45%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 01:07)

máxima de *30.5ºC*
minima de *7.9ºC*
actual: *17.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã com muito sol na cidade do Lis. Tal como ontem hoje vai estar algum calor, mas talvez não dê para chegar aos 30ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2018 às 11:44)

Pelas 9h na barragem da Mula.
Vento fraco e 20 graus.
Como é bom ter duas manhãs seguidas sem vento lol



picture uploading


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mai 2018 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!
Está a crescer bem por aqui, não estava à espera.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 14:05)

A formar-se agora a Oeste da Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 14:11)

Cumulus congestus a W em desenvolvimento rápido mas falta-lhe uma base mais consistente, pouca humidade à superfície 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 14:17)

Vento nulo, eólicas todas paradas. 
Outra cumulus que já está a ascender a congestus mas desfaz-se e não tem base sólida 
A NNW, Vialonga





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 14:26)

Agora sim, cumulus congestus de Vialonga a tomar peso








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

E a w (Loures)





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 14:36)

consigo ver essas nuvens de evolução que estão a falar daqui, só pode ser isto porque no satélite não mostra mais nuvens no caminho:






para Norte está assim, nuvens no horizonte, tudo a norte do Tejo: (PS: agora é que vi que está bocado desfocado esta)






claro que o radar não está a funcionar...


PS: enquanto metia isto aqui notei que prai desenvolveu mais


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 14:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a crescer bem por aqui, não estava à espera.



Pela direcção, essa será a que vejo aqui da Póvoa a W, certo?
Há 20 minutos já se discernia na imagem de satélite:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mai 2018 às 14:50)

StormRic disse:


> Pela direcção, essa será a que vejo aqui da Póvoa a W, certo?
> Há 20 minutos já se discernia na imagem de satélite:


Sim, porém estão a dissipar-se rapidamente.


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2018 às 14:50)

Cumulus congestus com dimensões consideráveis a NE. 
Vão nascendo algumas pipocas na zona Centro. Trás-os-Montes a "ferro e fogo" entretanto.


----------



## remember (17 Mai 2018 às 14:52)

StormRic disse:


> Agora sim, cumulus congestus de Vialonga a tomar peso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@StormRic nem me tinha apercebido delas   28.2ºC por enquanto com 41% de HR e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2018 às 15:06)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria observam-se alguns _cumulus_ em desenvolvimento nos horizontes mais a Leste, não espero mais do que isto para aqui.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 15:17)

Nesta altura as congestus estão desfeitas mas continuam a renascer





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 15:58)

por aqui está assim:







na ultima hora apareceram bastantes mas eu não tenho muita esperanças para hoje, tenho mais esperanças amanhã


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

A nortada leva tudo à frente no Litoral Oeste,


----------



## remember (17 Mai 2018 às 16:26)

E continua a subir 29.4ºC, 40% de HR e 1010 hPa, pensei que o dia ficasse abaixo dos 29ºC por causa das nuvens, mas está a querer limpar!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 16:38)

Célula entre Santarém e Alcanena desenvolveu eco de radar há uma hora atrás (14:40 utc); passou por eco vermelho pelas 15:05.






Desloca-se para Sul, diminuíu de actividade temporariamente mas há 10 minutos retomou o eco laranja:






Não se regista actividade eléctrica.

É uma célula isolada, única na RLC


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mai 2018 às 16:44)

StormRic disse:


> Célula entre Santarém e Alcanena desenvolveu eco de radar há uma hora atrás (14:40 utc); passou por eco vermelho pelas 15:05.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consigo vê-la bem daqui. É bonita. 
O vento vai soprando fraco de Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

A célula de Santarém mantém a intensidade do eco, topo a cerca de 9 Km. Outra célula perto de Tomar:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mai 2018 às 16:55)

A tarde aqui segue já com céu parcialmente nublado, foi uma grande mudança radical do dia de ontem para o de hoje.
Grande fromações nebulosas presentes no céu, e acabei agora mesmo de ouvir já a trovoada a roncar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

penso que seja esta a de Santarém


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 17:00)

david 6 disse:


> penso que seja esta a de Santarém



Sim, deve ser, bela foto! 

Actividade eléctrica na célula de Santarém:






Mas o eco, que atingiu o laranja/vermelho por altura daquelas descargas, já enfraqueceu significativamente (amarelo/verde).
Deve chover agora em Santarém.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 17:17)

estou à sombra


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

Isto estará sobre Coruche (vista da Póvoa)





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2018 às 18:02)

A célula perto de Coruche chegou a ter este aspecto, vista da Póvoa, e na imagem de radar:
*
ENE 16:35utc*










A célula de Mação atingiu o eco roxo mas pouca actividade eléctrica ( 6 DEA).


----------



## RStorm (17 Mai 2018 às 18:52)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *13,0ºC *
Máxima: *28,2ºC *

Belo dia de verão com sol, vento nulo e nuvens convectivas com boas evoluções, coisa que não esperava para o dia de hoje. 
Amanhã é que já poderemos ter alguma animação  

T. Atual: *27,4ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: Nulo 
*
*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2018 às 19:44)

Boas,

Outro dia quente, 27,0ºC de máxima.
_________________

@criz0r ontem, a estação do IPMA aí do teu concelho lá arrecadou um 2º lugar na mínima nacional! 5,3ºC 
Notável.


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Outro dia quente, 27,0ºC de máxima.
> _________________
> ...



Impressionante. Ontem antes de me deitar a minha estação marcava 22,3ºC e pensei realmente na 1ª noite tropical. Qual o meu espanto, quando de manhã reparo numa mínima de 15,9ºC. Este local, é relativamente parecido com a Praia da Rainha em matéria de Inversões só que naturalmente com as devidas diferenças.

Já tenho o local exacto dessa Estação no G.Maps, um dia destes vou lá dar uma espreitadela para tirar algumas dúvidas.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 20:36)

StormRic disse:


> A célula perto de Coruche chegou a ter este aspecto, vista da Póvoa, e na imagem de radar:
> *
> ENE 16:35utc*
> 
> ...



eu a essa hora sai da Fajarda e fui para Coruche  perguntei à minha mãe ela disse que caiu meia dúzia de pingos só, em Coruche se caiu algo foi igual porque não dei por nada

eu tirei esta foto antes sair de casa foi por volta dessa hora +ou-, talvez tenha sido isso na fase incial em evolução


----------



## david 6 (17 Mai 2018 às 20:40)

foto ao final da tardinha no castelo de Coruche com vista para o interior


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 10:58)

céu encoberto hoje, não esperava


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mai 2018 às 11:40)

david 6 disse:


> céu encoberto hoje, não esperava


De acordo com o "nosso" IPMA hoje até podes esperar mais do que um céu meramente encoberto...


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 11:51)

Boas, ainda algumas nuvens e ar bastante húmido, humidade nos 69% e temperatura de 19.4ºC.
Sempre dá para refrescar a casa


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2018 às 12:14)

Boas,

Mínima bem baixa por aqui de *13,6ºC*. O dia segue parcialmente nublado e com Nortada fraca.
Dados actuais:

19,6ºC
67% h.r
1015.2 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2018 às 12:22)

Esta manhã na serra, com o belo capacete. 
Aqui eram 8:20, estavam 14,7 graus à cota 205 mts. Alto da Malveira.





Aqui Eram 9:30 estavam 12,8 graus à cota 435 mts. Nalguns troços da estrada havia vestígios de precipitação oculta. Junto à Peninha.


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, fui dar uma volta para comparar a minha estação com outra aqui perto e apesar da minha instalação não ser das melhores, foi a que aparentou estar mais próxima da realidade... Mas, passando à frente, mais uma vez fui à praia dos pescadores, aqui na Póvoa.

Vista para Oeste:





Vista para Norte:






Os solos estão mais secos e a vegetação a ficar amarelada, devido à falta de chuva.





Ainda deu para ver estes "companheiros"


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

consigo ver a trovoada de Tomar/Ferreira do Zezere daqui, tão perfeitinha


----------



## homem do mar (18 Mai 2018 às 14:31)

Boas por aqui é um autêntico dilúvio e com cada estrondo  a chover assim não sei se não vai haver inundações

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (18 Mai 2018 às 14:43)

Dilúvio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 14:45)

homem do mar disse:


> Dilúvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daqui do sul do Ribatejo tenho esta vista prai, parece cada vez melhor


----------



## homem do mar (18 Mai 2018 às 14:52)

david 6 disse:


> daqui do sul do Ribatejo tenho esta vista prai, parece cada vez melhor


Foi meia hora a chover torrencialmente e a trovejar também já não me lembro de ter visto tanta chuva a cair num espaço de tempo tão reduzido.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (18 Mai 2018 às 14:53)

Boa tarde, tarde de calor em Pombal, e não sei o que está a formar pois temos várias formações iguais as que envio na foto, com muito força, formações a sul norte e este! Céu negro por trás
Espero que traga alguma festa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 15:05)

homem do mar disse:


> Foi meia hora a chover torrencialmente e a trovejar também já não me lembro de ter visto tanta chuva a cair num espaço de tempo tão reduzido.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


Boa tarde! De facto o aspecto daqui é bem feio...


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 15:11)

daqui a pouco chega cá tão grande que é a bigorna


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 15:14)

entretanto também consigo ver outras fora deste seguimento, a de Portalegre só pode ser isto:






e lá muitooo ao longe nota-se isto, só pode ser as que andam por Beja:


----------



## Brites (18 Mai 2018 às 15:29)

Pombal, já vi um relâmpago e ouvem-se roncos! Vai animar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Aspecto das células até às imagens do radar cessarem.


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2018 às 15:52)

Céus escuros na Expocentro em Pombal, ouvem-se trovões e está a começar agora a chover.   






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mai 2018 às 15:52)

Trovoada a Sul de Coimbra


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2018 às 15:56)

Vão caindo pingos grossos e continua a trovoada. 

Aproveito para vos convidar para a visitarem a Feira Nacional da Floresta, na Expocentro em Pombal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 15:58)

Aqui está a trovejar bem. Choveu pouco porque a célula passou de raspão mas em São Mamede choveu bem mais. É possível que venha mais chuva...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Há 15 minutos:




O cenário deve estar espetacular visto do litoral.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 16:08)

Agora sim, está a chover bem aqui! Chuva forte a torrencial!


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2018 às 16:10)

Autêntico comboio de células, não tarda nada essas bigornas chegam cá. Pena que a Nortada já se tenha instalado.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mai 2018 às 16:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há 15 minutos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu não consigo ver o mapa dinâmico do radar no site do IPMA. Diz informação não disponível.


----------



## dahon (18 Mai 2018 às 16:19)

DaniFR disse:


> Eu não consigo ver o mapa dinâmico do radar no site do IPMA. Diz informação não disponível.


Tens de recuar uma hora no mapa, pois as imagens só aparecem na hora UTC.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

Começa agora a chover em Coimbra.

Cheiro intenso a terra molhada. 








dahon disse:


> Tens de recuar uma hora no mapa, pois as imagens só aparecem na hora UTC.


Obrigado. Não sabia que agora era assim.


----------



## RStorm (18 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Boa Tarde

A tarde segue amena com nortada fraca e céu meio esbranquiçado devido à extensão das bigornas das células a norte.
Lá para os lados de Pedrogão Pequeno parece que caíu forte e feio, é pena é não ter sido no fim de semana passado  

T. Atual: *21,6ºC *
HR: 59%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 16:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora sim, está a chover bem aqui! Chuva forte a torrencial!


Que bela rega! Continua a chuva moderada e sempre certinha. Vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 16:48)

entre Abrantes e Gavião:


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que bela rega! Continua a chuva moderada e sempre certinha. Vento nulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

remember disse:


>


Não tenho como... sorry!


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não tenho como... sorry!



É pena...


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2018 às 17:00)

Do restaurante circular de Monsanto é esta a vista para NE





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2018 às 17:19)

17,4°C
72%
Vento W 10 Km/h
Altitude 220m (Monsanto)





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:20)

remember disse:


> É pena...


É mesmo pena! Parecia de filme, nuvens medonhas com estrutura bem interessante. Parecia uma whale mouth, mas não afirmo porque sou um ignorante nesse campo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 17:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É mesmo pena! Parecia de filme, nuvens medonhas com estrutura bem interessante. Parecia uma whale mouth, mas não afirmo porque sou um ignorante nesse campo.



Uma boca de baleia?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma boca de baleia?


Não é assim que se chama?


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:27)

a célula de Abrantes parece vir a caminho do concelho de Coruche, se aguentar até cá






entretanto por aqui o sol já está tapado com a bigorna desfeita das primeiras da zona tomar,serra aire, ect


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:29)

Agora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é assim que se chama?


Já agora gostava de saber... alguém me elucida? Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2018 às 17:31)

Torre em crescimento explosivo a NE, distância talvez 80 Km
Vista de Monsanto 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2018 às 17:33)

Só vendo a imagem, mas é esse o nome e significa isso mesmo (boca de baleia).





luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora gostava de saber... alguém me elucida? Obrigado!



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:36)

StormRic disse:


> Só vendo a imagem, mas é esse o nome e significa isso mesmo (boca de baleia).
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


Há ok, então não estou enganado. Seja como for não tenho foto, mas perecia mesmo aquelas estruturas que normalmente só se vêem por outros lados... Muito obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é assim que se chama?





luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora gostava de saber... alguém me elucida? Obrigado!





StormRic disse:


> Só vendo a imagem, mas é esse o nome e significa isso mesmo (boca de baleia).
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk



Não seria antes wall cloud?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não seria antes wall cloud?


Era isto era. E ja agora qual qual é a diferença para a whale mouth?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Era isto era. E ja agora qual qual é a diferença para a whale mouth?



Whale mouth cloud - Wall cloud

Confesso que quando vi escrito whale mouth não me lembrei que de facto existia uma formação com esse nome (muito tempo sem lidar com eventos convectivos ).

A whale mouth cloud é como se fosse uma parede de nuvens.

A wall cloud está associada a supercélulas, que poderão (ou não) originar tornados.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

foi falar e a célula morrer, já perdi as esperanças para aqui por hoje


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2018 às 18:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Whale mouth cloud - Wall cloud
> 
> Confesso que quando vi escrito whale mouth não me lembrei que de facto existia uma formação com esse nome (muito tempo sem lidar com eventos convectivos ).
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado pela explicação! Eu nunca tinha visto nada assim por aqui. Era impressionante e metia medo... mas era mais a wall cloud.


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

Boas, 
estava difícil, mas lá se atingiu a máxima para hoje...24.3ºC(17:41).
O céu está quase todo tapado e agora nota-se o ar abafado, ao contrário de quase todo o dia em que esteve bastante húmido.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2018 às 19:22)

Agora em Monsanto 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2018 às 19:35)

Ainda em Monsanto 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

A rega deixou 3,3mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2018 às 21:03)

Por aqui, depois de uma manhã ainda com sol, a tarde foi sempre de céu nublado, e ainda se ouviu roncar a troovoada, mas não deu em nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2018 às 22:38)

Time-lapse feito entre as 18:00 e as 20:30, com vista para N-NE de Loures.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Mai 2018 às 22:56)

Boa noite, aqui como é normal não houve nada, mas deu para se avistar belas formações para o interior.


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 23:48)

Boa noite, muita humidade de novo... para NE vê-se muitas nuvens, aqui pela Póvoa vê-se as estrelas!
16.8ºC com 83% de HR e 1013 hPa


----------



## RStorm (19 Mai 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Extremos de Ontem:
Mínima: *12,8ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

Manhã solarenga e amena. Agora já vão aparecendo algumas pipocas  

T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Mai 2018 às 11:55)

Bom dia 

Como hoje a coisa não esta a ter piada imagens de ontem em Santarém cerca das 17:00 horas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2018 às 13:24)

Perspectiva de Cascais para E. NE




image hosting 15mb

Perspectiva de Alcabideche. 



image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## criz0r (19 Mai 2018 às 13:57)

Aqui da margem sul, vista a Noroeste:






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mai 2018 às 14:06)

Boas pessoal, 

Tarde quentinha26.9°c até ao momento e vento praticamente nulo! Cumulos em desenvolvimento em praticamente  todos os quadrantes, vamos ver o que a tarde no reserva















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mai 2018 às 14:42)

Segue uma tarde agradável em Alvados, pnsac...
Ontem, na Batalha, registei a trovoada a chegar. 








Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2018 às 14:43)

Boa tarde!
Vão aparecendo alguns cúmulos mais "decentes", mas hoje não deve passar disto.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2018 às 15:17)

Ensaios de convecção, não sei se haverá espectáculo hoje mas eu tenho assinatura...








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2018 às 15:32)

"Pipocas" a tentarem transmutar-se em "Couve-flor" 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 15:38)

Por aqui muitas nuvens  mas parece que não estão com muita vontade de se desenvolver hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2018 às 15:42)

Hoje fui dar uma caminhada de quase 20 quilómetros até á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, a manhã ainda aquceu bem, saí de casa bem ás 7 da manhã, e estava fresco, e tudo molhado pelo orvalho, mas quando já vinha de regresso a casa, já depois das 14 horas o céu começou a ficar encoberto.
O rio Almonda leva ainda um bom caudal, bem como algumas ribeiras, que ainda me deram algum trabalho para as conseguir atravessar.






Mais um enorme eucaliptal que já está aqui plantado, isto era antes uma zona de pousio usada para o pastoreio de rebanhos, hoje ainda se ve esta terra toda, mas daqui por um ano, será mais uma monocultura.






O bebedouro dos rebanhos, onde os eucaliptos estão a "tomar banho".


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 19:20)

hoje tudo mais longe, vista para Sul, vê se as células no horizonte


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 19:52)

a Sul agora, célula na zona de Alcácer/Grândola:


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 20:17)

agora para NE no Alto Alentejo


----------



## Brites (19 Mai 2018 às 20:28)

Boa tarde! Este é o cenário a este de Pombal, aparenta ter uma força enorme mas hoje ainda não calhou nada por aqui! Tudo se dissipa


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 20:35)

agora com o pôr do sol está assim a vista para Sul e NE:

Sines/Grândola/Alcácer do Sal:





Algures entre Crato/Alter do Chão/Nisa


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2018 às 20:38)

Que panorama espetacular, visto do marco geodésico de Carnaxide:


----------



## Tonton (19 Mai 2018 às 20:39)

Vistas  da célula de Grândola:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mai 2018 às 20:42)

Célula de Grândola vista de Azeitão 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Mai 2018 às 20:52)

Vão crescendo...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2018 às 20:57)

Consigo ver relâmpagos da célula a Oeste de Portalegre daqui.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 20:58)

fazemos mais seguimento que o pessoal do Sul 

PS: não levem a mal pessoal do sul


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 21:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Consigo ver relâmpagos da célula a Oeste de Portalegre daqui.



também consigo ver!  está a chegar a Avis um radar fortissimo


----------



## Tonton (19 Mai 2018 às 21:02)

Estranhíssimo cheiro a terra molhada lá fora...


----------



## vamm (19 Mai 2018 às 21:02)

david 6 disse:


> fazemos mais seguimento que o pessoal do Sul
> 
> PS: não levem a mal pessoal do sul


O pessoal do Sul é pouco para tanta área


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2018 às 21:10)

david 6 disse:


> a Sul agora, célula na zona de Alcácer/Grândola:



Também avistei estas grandes células daqui, e o meu pai também viu relampagos agora ao início do anoitecer.
Era bom que chovesse alguma coisa durante a próxima semana, só iria ser benéfico para os solos, e já agora para as plantações de milho, que aos poucos já estão a começar.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 21:16)

pequeno video de 1min e picos só para mostrar o que via (telemovel desculpem qualidade)


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2018 às 21:45)

Que espetáculo a Este. Muitos relâmpagos visíveis.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2018 às 21:47)

um frame de um video que fiz para ver se apanhava algo já de noite, antes de ir beber um copo a coruche


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2018 às 21:52)

As células a sul de Alcacer, vistas da Baixa de Lisboa (Santa Justa) logo após o poente 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (19 Mai 2018 às 22:07)

Boa noite! 

Clarões visíveis a Este!
Ainda tentei filmar, mas são demasiado ténues para aparecerem na câmara.


----------



## Brites (19 Mai 2018 às 22:22)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Clarões visíveis a Este!
> Ainda tentei filmar, mas são demasiado ténues para aparecerem na câmara.


Boa noite, confirmo visíveis de pombal!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2018 às 23:32)

Fica então mais algumas fotos das células de Grândola e Ponte de Sôr:
Célula de Grândola no seu explendor:



_DSC0262-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0263-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0267-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0270-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0274-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0275-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0281-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Célula de Ponte de Sôr. Cheguei a ver vários raios/relâmpagos (perdi a conta ):



_DSC0273-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mais tarde:



_DSC0278-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Ainda fiquei mais 1h30 a tentar apanhar algum relâmpago mas sem sucesso.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2018 às 11:55)

por enquanto visibilidade péssima, há trovoadas no Alentejo poderia já estar com boa vista, não vejo nada


----------



## RStorm (20 Mai 2018 às 11:59)

Bom dia

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Máxima: *25,9ºC *

Manhã amena com sol e algumas nuvens. 
O IPMA colocou o distrito de Setúbal em aviso amarelo devido às trovoadas, não estou com muita esperança, mas vamos ver 

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:01)

Apesar de estar sol por aqui, e calor, vejo daqui alguns concelhos vizinhos em que já não devem estar a ver o sol, pois o céu está a ficar muito escuro nessa zona, falo mais propriamente das trovoadas que estão ali em redor de Ferreira do Zezere e Mação.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 14:16)

Boa tarde

Nascer do sol *hoje às 5:37 utc*, neblina e restos da actividade convectiva do Alentejo:







E nesta altura a distribuição das células é esta, Beira Baixa, Évora e interior do sotavento algarvio:






O movimento geral é Norte-Sul com rotação a sul para SE. A persistência e intensidade das células da Beira Baixa é notável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:36)

Boa tarde a todos! Penso que essa célula no centro vai vir para cá. Está bem forte...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:45)

Não tenho acesso às imagens de radar dinâmico. Por aí também estão com o mesmo problema?obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não tenho acesso às imagens de radar dinâmico. Por aí também estão com o mesmo problema?obrigado


Tens de andar para trás. Está com a hora antiga.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tens de andar para trás. Está com a hora antiga.



Muito Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:54)

O sol está agora a começar a perder terreno para as nuvens, pois o céu está a começar a ficar encoberto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 14:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O sol está agora a começar a perder terreno para as nuvens, pois o céu está a começar a ficar encoberto.


Deve chegar aí primeiro... espero que não dissipe antes de chegar cá!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deve chegar aí primeiro... espero que não dissipe antes de chegar cá!



É provável pois está a escurecer bem, pelo menos dentro de casa a visibilidade já não é muita, temos de pedir aos nossos colegas alentejanos, que nos mandem uns bons aguaceiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:16)

Já se ouvem os trovões e com poucos segundos de intervalo uns dos outros, contei agora  cerca de 5 trovões em poucos minutos, dos quais uns deles até estremeceu o telhado de chapas do meu vizinho.

Edit: 15:23, a trovoada continua a roncar, mas apenas caiu uns pingos grossos, mas vejo que na localidade vizinha de Casével, a cerca de 3 quilómetros deve de estar a chover, pois vejo a cortina de precipitação.
A temperatura também baixou bem, em poucos minutos.
As aves estão desorientadas, umas a voarem á pressa e outras estão estáticas, em cima dos cabos de telecomunicações.
A descargas estão próximas, vamos ver quanto tempo a electricidade se aguenta sem ir abaixo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2018 às 15:24)

Espetacular!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:35)

Arredores de Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:43)

É impressionante ver daqui estas células que se estão a desenvolver na zona centro. São brutais! Já se estão a aproximar daqui.

Edit: Em Ferreira do Zêzere e Alcanena ecos roxos...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:46)

Incrível o que está acontecer.na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere. 
28 mm em 16 minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Arredores de Ferreira do Zêzere



Vejo daqui essa célula da zona de Ferreira de Zezere, e a dimensão é enorme, parece-se até com um pirócumulo, causado por um incendio.
Tem caíndo aqui alguns pingos grosso, na vertical, mas o grosso da precipitação está todo a passar-me ao lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Brutal. 
A estação de Calvino, Ferreira do Zêzere segue com 34 mm em 20 minutos.
Flash floods mais que certo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vejo daqui essa célula da zona de Ferreira de Zezere, e a dimensão é enorme, parece-se até com um pirócumulo, causado por um incendio.
> Tem caíndo aqui alguns pingos grosso, na vertical, mas o grosso da precipitação está todo a passar-me ao lado.


E em Alcanena e Golegã também...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vejo daqui essa célula da zona de Ferreira de Zezere, e a dimensão é enorme, parece-se até com um pirócumulo, causado por um incendio.
> Tem caíndo aqui alguns pingos grosso, na vertical, mas o grosso da precipitação está todo a passar-me ao lado.


Estás no meio de duas células bem potentes, provavelmente até se vão unir...


----------



## Brites (20 Mai 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde! 
Incrível a força das células aqui a volta de Pombal, estamos rodeados no quadrante este! Não me lembro de ver tanta força!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 15:57)

35 mm em 26 minutos.
Ninguém a reportar de Ferreira do Zêzere? Que célula explosiva porra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:07)

Brites disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Incrível a força das células aqui a volta de Pombal, estamos rodeados no quadrante este! Não me lembro de ver tanta força!


Pois é o que eu vejo mas muito mais perto! É impressionante!

Edit: Eco roxo em Tomar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:11)

Os aguaceiros moderados estão agora a começar a ganhar alguma força.
Esta é a vista que tenho daqui para a zona de Ferreira de Zezere, que está nas minhas "costas", mas na minha frente o cenário também não está com muito melhor aspescto.
As caleiras dos telhados já correm bem.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 16:12)

Quatro células com ecos roxo, Tomar, Golegã/Santarém, Vendas Novas x2.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:13)

Tomar agora está a levar com a célula violenta vinda de Ferreira do Zêzere.

Em Calvinos a célula originou um tombo brutal na temperatura, caiu dos 26 graus para os 14 graus, acumulando 35,5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 16:15)

Topo da célula de Tomar foi superior a 12 Km (não confundir com a célula no Sul):


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:25)

Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:27)

para sul:







para norte:






e eu no meio


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:27)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:31)

A chuva certinha continua á 20 minutos, e os trovões continuam a roncar.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Estou no panorâmico de Monsanto e o cenário a Este daqui é espetacular!
A bigorna da célula de Ferreira do Zêzere já ocupa boa parte do quadrante, e vêem-se células a desenvolverem-se explosivamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A chuva certinha continua á 20 minutos, e os trovões continuam a roncar.


Não sei se chegará cá...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se chegará cá...



Aguaceiros moderados a fortes a cair agora mesmo.
A estação da Chamusca segue a caminho de 2 mm de acumulado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

A célula de Vendas Novas está impressionante! Eco roxo enorme!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

As valetas das estradas vão cheias de água muito escuro,devido á sujudade acumulada nas estradas, pois já não chove á quase 3 semanas.
Os trovões continuam sem dar tréguas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

Já entrou a nortada aqui na Póvoa. As células de Tomar e Torres Novas uniram-se. A célula de Vendas Novas progride para Sul mas expande-se para Oeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A célula de Vendas Novas está impressionante! Eco roxo enorme!


Vai direitinha para Setúbal!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mai 2018 às 16:57)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui muito sol e calor, mas o cenário para Este está brutal!!  A célula de Vendas Novas está com um desenvolvimento notável e a bigorna de Torres Novas já vai cobrindo parte do céu... Duvido muito que chegue algo aqui ao litoral, mas se fosse de noite certamente que o festival eléctrico era excelente!
Vento fraco de várias direcções e estão 23ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 17:04)

Célula de Torres Novas roxa!
Célula de Vendas Novas divide-se em duas, ou melhor, nasce outra célula na retaguarda:






Bigorna da célula de Torres Novas vista da Póvoa:

15:40 utc ENE





15:43 utc ESE


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 17:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vai direitinha para Setúbal!



Parece que não, embora possam nascer outras células mais a Oeste mas a nortada já entrou aqui na região oeste.
O grupo de células desloca-se para Sul ou SSW.






Entretanto parece nascer uma célula em Alcochete à sombra da bigorna da célula de Torres Novas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:10)

Por cá já tenho nortada moderada com rajadas, aliás a serra já está com nevoeiro.
Isto aqui não é zona de trovoadas.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mai 2018 às 17:17)

Vista do Parque da Paz para Leste,






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:25)

Caiu granizo em Torres Novas, mas aqui onde estou a 10 quilómetros da cidade, apenas caiu umas pequenas pedras, que se confundiam, com os pingos grossos.


E depois de 1 hora de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, a chuva parou agora mesmo, e o sol regressou.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 17:27)

Célula de Vendas Novas, das 14:10 às 16:05 (UTC).


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:28)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que não, embora possam nascer outras células mais a Oeste mas a nortada já entrou aqui na região oeste.
> O grupo de células desloca-se para Sul ou SSW.
> 
> 
> ...


Eco roxo já muito perto de Setúbal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> Célula de Torres Novas roxa!
> Célula de Vendas Novas divide-se em duas, ou melhor, nasce outra célula na retaguarda:
> 
> 
> ...



Ouvi agora dizer que na cidade de Torres Novas, o tamanho das pedras de granizo era considerável, isto para juntar ás cerca de 20 descargas registadas na proximidade.
Registo de várias ocorrencias, no distrito de Santarém, por inundações, e um incendio  em Rio Maior que conta já com 47 bombeiros, e 13 veiculos.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Mai 2018 às 17:45)

Algumas descargas mais junto do rio Tejo nos últimos minutos, segundo o Blitzortung. Não há relatos por Setúbal?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

Daqui já vejo a célula de Pampilhosa-Pedrogão Grande...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2018 às 18:02)

Célula de Setúbal, vista do Lx Factory:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 18:03)

Vista para Este, desde casa. Coloquei a gopro a gravar, vamos ver se consigo fazer um time-lapse de jeito. A distância é a maior dificuldade.


----------



## Enkeli (20 Mai 2018 às 18:04)

Ola no Entroncamento pelo menos na parte norte posso confirmar que houve pedras de granizo do tamanho de berlindes ou um pouco maiores. Ate fiz um vídeo porém não o consigo colocar...
Agora esta sol :-) 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 18:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vista para Este, desde casa. Coloquei a gopro a gravar, vamos ver se consigo fazer um time-lapse de jeito. A distância é a maior dificuldade.




Um pouco mais para NE o cenário é melhor, zona da célula que está actualmente em crescimento, Infelizmente não tenho local para colocar a gopro a gravar essa zona da célula.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 18:20)

Vejo daqui também a célula da zona de Pedrógão Grande, e de facto também está bem grande, parecida com a que avistava á bocado de Ferreira de Zezere.
E depois da tempestade vem a bonança, e neste caso foi o calor que voltou novamente.
A chuva que caiu, apesar de pouca, mas já foi uma boa ajuda, pois, voltou a deixar uma boa humidade á superficie do solo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

O detalhe dos perfis dos ecos do radar de Coruche, relativamente ao aglomerado de células de Vendas Novas/Setúbal mostra como a nortada impede a progressão para oeste e manifesta-se nos níveis baixos. O eco da torre que atinge já o estuário do Sado (com altitude do topo a 12 Km) inclina-se pela acção do vento de componente oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 18:24)

*TOMAR/FERREIRA DO ZÊZERE | QUEDA DE GRANIZO SURPREENDE POPULARES E ESTRAGA CULTURAS AGRÍCOLAS*
*



*
A tarde deste domingo, 20 de maio, ficou marcada por uma forte trovada seguida de queda de granizo. O fenómeno atmosférico, de acordo com fontes dos bombeiros e CDOS – Centro de Operações Distrital de Santarém não provocou estragos significativos mas causou algumas enxurradas e surpreendeu muitos habitantes dos concelhos de Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere. O fenómeno atmosférico foi amplamente registado nas redes sociais, tendo provocado ainda estragos em culturas agrícolas, danificando algumas árvores de fruto.

O vice-presidente da Câmara de Tomar, que se encontrava na freguesia dos Casais, a celebrar o 37° aniversário da ACRCF de Casais, registou o fenómeno e partilhou fotos ilustrativas do momento. “Não sei como foi no resto do concelho nabantino, mas na freguesia de Casais, os últimos 20 minutos de intensa chuva e granizo, resultaram em enxurradas e estradas, campos e telhados pintados de branco”, escreveu.











http://www.mediotejo.net/tomar-ferr...eende-populares-e-estraga-culturas-agricolas/


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 18:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um pouco mais para NE o cenário é melhor, zona da célula que está actualmente em crescimento, Infelizmente não tenho local para colocar a gopro a gravar essa zona da célula.



Não consigo identificar estas células, situam-se a Leste ou ESE? É a célula do Campo de Tiro de Alcochete, certo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo identificar estas células, situam-se a Leste ou ESE? É a célula do Campo de Tiro de Alcochete, certo?



Sim, é mesmo essa.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 18:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, é mesmo essa.



Célula de Alcochete vista da Póvoa:

ESE 17:35utc


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 19:01)

IPMA's (utc)

*Tomar*: 2mm +* 12,3mm* (14h-16h)
*Pegões*: *11,6mm* + 4,1mm (15h-17h)


----------



## Rachie (20 Mai 2018 às 19:34)

A minha mãe às 18.10 mandou mensagem a dizer que em Pegões estava a cair granizo com bolas grandes e estava trovoada. De momento está sem luz. Não tenho fotos ️

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2018 às 19:37)

Célula já mais para Sul e a enfraquecer. Ainda assim mantém um bom aspecto.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 19:38)

Neblina e céu do lado poente agora, na Salvação, Póvoa 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 19:43)

Começou por ser uma placa de finos altocumulus/altostratus quase lenticularis. Agora evoluiu para Altocumulus castellanus, sinal de instabilidade, apesar da nortada.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 19:52)

Aqui tudo mudou radicalmente. Ficou nevoeiro e tempo fresco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

Esta é a vista que tenho daqui, de umas belas formações nebulosas.
A qualidade não é a melhor, pois foram capturadas com o telemóvel.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2018 às 20:31)

14,9°C
82%
10Km/h
Montes Claros 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 20:51)

Os agricultores andaram por aqui muito apressados, com vários tractores e reboques a tentar recolher o máximo de fardos de palha que conseguissem, isto por volta das 15:30, mas fui agora espreitar e não conseguiram recolher tantos, pois ainda se encontram muitos espalhados pelos terrenos.

Este inicio de noite, segue ainda amena, pois ainda entrei agora em casa, vindo de t-shirt da rua.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:01)

à pouco a sair de Benavente com vista para o interior


----------



## RStorm (20 Mai 2018 às 21:02)

Boa Noite

Extremos do dia:
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC *

Tarde abafada e com céu parcialmente nublado. Ouviram-se vários trovões da célula de Vendas Novas e segundo me disseram, caiu uma valente chuvada na zona de Canha/Pegões. 

T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:12)

A célula de Tomar/Ferreira de Zezere desta tarde, não "brincou" em serviço. Consegui-a observar durante um bom par de horas e o seu crecimento, até á sua formação quase gigante.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2018 às 21:36)

vi flash para o interior 


aqui quando estava a abalar para benavente caiu meia dúzia de pingos só


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mai 2018 às 23:01)

Boa noite pessoal,

Domingo quente!  Máxima de 26.7°c , e ao meio da tarde ouvi uns bons roncos das células que passaram esta tarde ao largo de Setúbal , inclusive deu para avistar duas descargas nuvem/solo por cima do Rio Sado
Precipitação não passou de umas gotas grossas onde eu me encontrava, Por aqui Maio segue completamente seco! Ver se a partir de quarta-feira me toca alguma coisa ,que os solos já estão a precisar bastante! Deixo algumas fotos da tarde de hoje , no momento em que o radar mostrava isto

Tatual: 14.7°c
























Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mai 2018 às 00:26)

Boa noite!
Deixo então duas fotos de ontem (dia 20). Foram tiradas no Panorâmico de Monsanto, em direção a Este:









Amanhã tentarei publicar mais, tenho muitas que ainda não vi.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2018 às 01:07)

Boa noite,

As células, que rondaram a cidade de Setúbal ocupavam todo o quadrante Leste e eram brutais visto aqui de Almada.
Cheguei a pensar que poderiam cá chegar mas a Nortada mais uma vez impediu a sua progressão para o Litoral.

A noite segue fria e húmida com 14,8°C e 81% de h.r .

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2018 às 01:36)

Resultado final do time-lapse. Este  Sudeste  Sul de Loures (17:50 - 19:40).


----------



## srr (21 Mai 2018 às 08:44)

Célula ontem por cima de Abrantes


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia, fim de semana de "ameaças"  ameaçou mas nada de instabilidade, os dias foram muito idênticos, com destaque para domingo que anoiteceu bastante mais fresco.

Sábado dia de passeio, desta vez pelo Cabo da Roca e pela Praia Grande. Viajei no tempo ao lembrar-me da visita de estudo, que fiz a esta praia em pequeno para avistarmos os vestígios de pegadas de dinossauros.

Apesar do nevoeiro na Praia Grande estava abafado, algumas fotos do Cabo da Roca!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Mai 2018 às 10:20)

Bom dia, ontém a tarde pelos vistos foi de muita animação, ainda vi bastantes células e por aqui ao fim da tarde ainda se apróximou uma potente, mas infelizmente nada fez, estas zonas não gostam mesmo nada de trovoadas, hoje amanheceu com nevoeiro que agora já se está a dissipar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mai 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia pessoal,
Ontem foi mais ou menos assim






Hoje dia bem mais fresco, com temperatura atual de *16.2ºc* por Sesimbra ,e vento fraco de *NW*.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fria para o mês de Maio com mínima de *13,8ºC*.
Actual:

18,0ºC
63% h.r
1014.1 hPa


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2018 às 15:05)

srr disse:


> Célula ontem por cima de Abrantes


Não coonsigo ver (unsupported) .

Entretanto aqui na Póvoa está céu limpo com vento de sul 10Km/h, 55% e 21,1°C. A noite foi bem mais fria, 12°C.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2018 às 16:33)

Bastante vento de Sul, agora acalmou um pouco, temperatura a subir 22.9ºC máxima do dia até agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2018 às 17:13)

A manhã aqui acordou com nevoeiro, em que a visibilidade não era superior a 500 metros, e estava a começar a cair uma leve cacimba, isto ás 6:15 da manhã, mas depois disso o sol consegui ganhar força, e ainda permanece, apesar de não estar muito calor, devido ao vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2018 às 20:12)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,3ºC *
Máxima: *21,9ºC *

Dia solarengo e mais fresco com nortada moderada e nuvens baixas a meio da manhã. 

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mai 2018 às 21:08)

Boas!
Como escrevi no último post, publicarei mais algumas fotos da instabilidade de ontem :
No panorâmico de Monsanto, com vista para Este:



_DSC0287-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mais tarde, no Lx Factory:



_DSC0305-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
A célula estava sobre o campo de tiro de Alcochete, neste momento:



_DSC0297-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mais tarde, dirigi-me ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide para ver o cenário. Comecei a notar que as células (já dissipadas) a Este de Setúbal apresentavam alguns mammatus:



_DSC0319-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0320-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0325-01-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0323-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Entretanto, para ENE comecei a notar algum desenvolvimento. Abri o radar e vi que se tinha formado uma célula com eco roxo por cima de Ponte Sôr:



_DSC0337-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0340-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E obviamente que a nortada soprava bem. Apanhei cá um grizo eheh. Do geodésico consigo ver um dos topos da serra de Sintra e este apresentava-se com um belo capacete:



_DSC0331-01-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0333-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Perdoem o ruído em algumas fotos. Como havia muita neblina, tive que exagerar na edição para salientar mais a formações.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2018 às 23:46)

Hoje foi dia de céu limpo com visibilidade moderada, apenas tenho esta foto para NE:






Mínima: *11,5ºC*
Máxima: *23,7ºC*

Esta semana as máximas devem rondar a média mensal e vamos a ver se finalmente temos direito a alguma convecção por aqui.


----------



## remember (22 Mai 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia, manhã bastante fresca com muita humidade e vento de Sul mais uma vez.
15.8ºC e 84% de HR


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2018 às 14:08)

céu encoberto, 21.4ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Mai 2018 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Manhã fresca e agora um pouco abafado, à medida que a tarde vai chegando.
Actuais *21,2ºC* e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

Encoberto mas a abrir agora, estratocumulus. 
Vento SSE, 15 Km/h
19,3°C
63%






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2018 às 15:49)

As abertas revelam uma camada de altocumulus que se tornam mais espessos para W. Afinal a frente não está longe da costa mss a imobilidade do centro depressionario e o enrolamento da frente tornam a progressão para Leste muito lents.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Mai 2018 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,9ºC *
Máxima: *25,8ºC *

A manhã começou nublada e fresca, mas o céu acabou por se limpar ao inicio da tarde, dando lugar a uma tarde amena e solarenga. 
A nortada tem soprado fraca a moderada. 

T. Atual: *20,2ºC* 
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mai 2018 às 20:38)

Pequeno time-lapse agora ao final da tarde, vista para Sul de Loures.

Céu a limpar momentaneamente, mas a aparecerem de seguida no horizonte nuvens altas associadas à frente que se aproxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2018 às 21:05)

Boas
Por volta das 19:30 ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco na zona do Cabo Raso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2018 às 21:22)

Hoje passei todo o dia em Santarém, e o dia por lá foi marcado por nebulosidade praticamente todo o dia, aliás andei todo o dia de casaco de algodão vestido.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Mai 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia, belo começo de dia, nevoeiro cerradinho e 13.5ºC.


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia, mais um começo de dia com muita humidade!
18.7ºC com 79% de HR, o vento têm estado a soprar de Oeste, mas já se encontra a rodar para Sul de novo... As nuvens começam a dissipar.

Foto de ontem na praia dos pescadores (Póvoa de Santa Iria)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2018 às 11:03)

Boas,

Parece que amanhã vamos ter um dia com convecção.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mai 2018 às 12:14)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia bem mais agradável que  ontem, devido em grande parte à ausência de vento! Tatual: *19.3°c* por Sesimbra, e uma vista para Oeste muito interessante, a anunciar a instabilidade que estará para chegar
nas próximas horas









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2018 às 12:41)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibildiade inferior a 100 metros, ás 7:45 estavam 13ºC, mas ao meio da manhã, pouco depois das 9 horas já se tinha dissipado, dando lugar ao sol, que veio logo bem quente.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2018 às 15:04)

por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro, que ao longo da manhã foi abrindo até o sol brilhar, no entanto esta tarde já mudou de figura de novo, surgiram muitas nuvens e o sol já se vai tapando, 27.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2018 às 16:04)

está assim agora






25.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2018 às 16:10)

começou a cair uns pingos, não estava à espera


----------



## RStorm (23 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *22,8ºC *

Dia abafado e nublado com vento fraco de sul e boas abertas durante a tarde. 
Aguardo pela instabilidade de amanhã, pode ser que tenhamos alguma surpresa  

T. Atual: *19,6ºC *
HR: 64%
Vento: S / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2018 às 20:47)

Poente farrusco, descolorido, na Salvação, Póvoa 
16,5°C
76%
5 Km/h
Altocumulus vários, de Sul 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noites,

15,1ºC, noite tranquila practicamente sem vento.

A actual saída do AROME, embora por vezes seja um modelo exagerado, não deixas duvidas que amanhã teremos convecção valente. Enfim será a lotaria.


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 00:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noites,
> 
> 15,1ºC, noite tranquila practicamente sem vento.
> 
> A actual saída do AROME, embora por vezes seja um modelo exagerado, não deixas duvidas que amanhã teremos convecção valente. Enfim será a lotaria.



Parece-me que a convecção será bastante incerta, dada a quantidade de poeirada que haverá pelo ar...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 05:01)

Acordei com trovoada!! Que susto, tabem chove


----------



## -jf- (24 Mai 2018 às 05:50)

Chove bem com muita trovoada em Torres Novas


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Mai 2018 às 06:23)

Hoje pelas 06:10 o despertador foram 2 trovões e um pequeno aguaceiro!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto e com muita neblina.
O radar do IPMA foi a baixo   Está parado desde a 2h30. Espero que volte o mais breve possivel!


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 07:14)

Já pinga  Céu negro no quadrante leste.


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 07:46)

Chove fraco  *0,3 mm *acumulados.

EDIT 08:02 - Chuva forte, *1,2 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Aspvl (24 Mai 2018 às 08:23)

Chuva forte pela Baixa! 
Radar ainda em baixo... 

Pelo Blitzortung parece haver uma região de maior actividade eléctrica (talvez de maior intensidade de chuva também) ao pé de Castelo Branco.


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 08:31)

Continua a chover bem.
Primeira hora de chuva já rendeu *4,2 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2018 às 08:37)

Boas, 
Chove fraco por cá.
O acompanhamento possível...


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 08:38)

Aspvl disse:


> Chuva forte pela Baixa!
> Radar ainda em baixo...
> 
> Pelo Blitzortung parece haver uma região de maior actividade eléctrica (talvez de maior intensidade de chuva também) ao pé de Castelo Branco.



Sim estava aqui a ver isso numa app que utilizo, trovoada à volta de Castelo Branco.
16ºC, 86% de HR e 2.1mm acumulados até agora. Vento a soprar de O/NO.


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Inicio do Evento por aqui - Chove Certinho ( muito de mansinho) .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Mai 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia, estão 15.4ºC e chove mas de forma fraca, acumulados de 1.4mm, este IPMA até mete nervos já, valiam mais nem terem nada.


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Aqui começou a chover já há algum tempo, vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada sem vento.
Infelizmente, nem radar, nem satélite no IPMA.


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 08:53)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Aqui começou a chover já há algum tempo, vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada sem vento.
> Infelizmente, nem radar, nem satélite no IPMA.



Que não seja por isso:

Radar por exemplo:
https://www.weatheronline.pt/cgi-ap...g&ROAD=0&CITY=&L=0&SLP=0&W=0&LF=0&SUM=0&BIG=1

Sat:
https://pt.sat24.com/pt


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2018 às 08:56)

remember disse:


> Que não seja por isso:
> 
> Radar por exemplo:
> https://www.weatheronline.pt/cgi-ap...g&ROAD=0&CITY=&L=0&SLP=0&W=0&LF=0&SUM=0&BIG=1
> ...


Sim, sim, eu costumo utilizar essas alternativas, obrigado!
Mas mesmo assim, faz falta o radar dinamico do IPMA.


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 08:59)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, sim, eu costumo utilizar essas alternativas, obrigado!
> Mas mesmo assim, faz falta o radar dinamico do IPMA.



Como te compreendo... Vento a rodar para SW e agora a intensificar.
4.8mm acumulados


----------



## jorgeanimal (24 Mai 2018 às 09:07)

@Lourinhã, chove fraco a moderado desde há uns 30 minutos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 09:15)

Bom dia a todos! Chove bem aqui! Moderada a forte. Também baixou bem a temperatura.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (24 Mai 2018 às 09:22)

Chuva e trovoada por aqui.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Mai 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia por aqui já chove moderado já fazia falta esta chuva, para a tarde deverá haver muita animação!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 09:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Chove bem aqui! Moderada a forte. Também baixou bem a temperatura.


Aqui já diminuiu a intensidade para moderada a fraca mas persistente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia pessoal,

Precipitação certinha desde as 7.45H da manhã Que saudades já tinha deste cheirinho a terra molhada! O meu pluviômetro está como o radar e o satélite do IPMA Segundo a estação mais próxima em Azeitão já choveu cerca *3.5mm* ,por Sesimbra *2.1mm
*
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2018 às 09:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Precipitação certinha desde as 7.45H da manhã Que saudades já tinha deste cheirinho a terra molhada! O meu pluviômetro está como o radar e o satélite do IPMA Segundo a estação mais próxima em Azeitão já choveu cerca *3.5mm* ,por Sesimbra *2.1mm
> *
> Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva


Bom dia a todos!
3.2mm aqui na Quinta do Conde. Confere...


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 09:57)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Aqui começou a chover já há algum tempo, vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada sem vento.
> Infelizmente, nem radar, nem satélite no IPMA.



Radar e satélite de volta, vamos ver por quanto tempo ...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2018 às 09:58)

*2 mm* por cá.
Aparentemente o radar lá voltou.


----------



## dahon (24 Mai 2018 às 10:06)

Ouvi agora um trovão em Coimbra. Para já chove fraco mas pelo radar vai intensificar nos próximos instantes.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2018 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Chove bem por aqui, acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## TekClub (24 Mai 2018 às 10:09)

por aqui chove bem e trovoada cada vez mais perto...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 10:20)

por aqui continua a chover moderado persistente  15.4ºC

IPMA lá voltou, até os dados das estações não mostram nada... queria ver acumulados nem isso


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 10:28)

Chuva moderada e persistente... chove bem! Sem vento.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia! 

A trovoada ainda que distante acordou-me, deviam ser umas 6h da manhã resultante de uma célula que passou a Leste. Agora e desde as 9h tem chovido de forma fraca a moderada mas de forma constante aqui por Leiria.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2018 às 10:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 3.2mm aqui na Quinta do Conde. Confere...



Obrigado vizinho, vamos ver que nos reserva a tarde


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia,

Pouca chuva também por aqui. Apenas 2,4mm. Parou por agora.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 11:17)

Belo dia de inverno   
Após uma pausa, volta a chover novamente mas com menor intensidade.
O acumulado segue nos *7,8 mm*, sendo que *7,5 *foram acumulados em 2 horas (9h-11h)


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:30)

já tinha parado por uns minutos, volta a chover moderado/em geral fraco e será persistente de novo durante um bocado


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 11:37)

*9 mm*, sempre a somar   Aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 11:52)

Volta a cair chuvinha da boa, 9.4mm acumulados até agora com 16.7ºC e 89% de HR, vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:56)

também aumentou de intensidade aqui, cai certinha


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 11:58)

O IPMA detetou uma descarga de KA: - 6,3 às 10h28 UTC na zona de Santo António da Charneca. Alguém se apercebeu?


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2018 às 12:00)

Abrantes;
Continua a chover Certinho  - Soma 9mm


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2018 às 12:14)

Volta a chover moderado por aqui. *16,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2018 às 12:18)

5 mm por cá.
Não há vento, uma maravilha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 12:23)

Que bela rega! Aumenta agora de intensidade para chuva persistente, moderada a forte!


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 12:25)

a dar lhe bem agora , 15.5ºC


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 12:30)

Por agora na minha zona não chove muito , alguma precipitação mas pouca , 0.6MM de precipitação.


----------



## lm1960 (24 Mai 2018 às 12:52)

Boas, 
Aqui pelo Bombarral Chove com bastante intensidade há 30 minutos, está bastante escuro, os carros andam com os faróis ligados.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2018 às 13:01)

Continua a chover em Leiria, foi assim quase toda a manhã e é assim que se inicia a tarde!


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 13:27)

Parou de chover por aqui, *10,5 mm *acumulados. 
O céu já começa a clarear. 

T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2018 às 13:29)

Vai chovendo moderada, sempre certinha. 

8,9mm acumulados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 13:42)

Aqui continua a chuva moderada e persistente.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2018 às 14:12)

Boa tarde, chuva pouco intensa, de fraca a por vezes moderada, mas o aviso amarelo é injustificável. Acumulados aqui por perto:
*9,9 mm *Zona baixa da Póvoa
*9,9 mm* (!)
*7,6 mm *Fanhões


A circulação a fazer-se pelo interior, não é uma verdadeira situação de Sul.

Actividade eléctrica quase inexistente ma zona da Gande Lisboa:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2018 às 14:24)

Boa tarde!
Mas que belo dia de inverno. A chuva foi alternando entre fraca a moderada durante a manhã. Agora, já está tudo mais calmo, o céu permanece bastante nublado e o vento sopra bem fraquinho.
Sinceramente esperava mais atividade elétrica. À tarde não espero grande coisa, talvez uns aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 14:35)

10mm conta certa... penso que já não deve chover muito mais, talvez um aguaceiro ou outro.
Lá está ela com a humidade a 37%  16.9ºC, com 91% de HR e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 14:36)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva, a tarde segue com céu muito nublado. Que bom é, depois de uma temporada de tempo seco e soalheiro, ter esta pausa fresca e húmida 

Cenário actual a Sul de Loures.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2018 às 14:58)

Vento de Leste, fraco, e é também de onde vêm as nuvens. Não chove.
17,5°C a subir
82% a descer
Sol já espreita








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 15:13)

parou de chover agora, bem bom  acumulado *18mm*, 15.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2018 às 15:19)

Célula com ligeira rotação a sul!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2018 às 15:23)

As nuvens a ganhar estrutura mais interessante. Quando o sol apareceu por breves momentos estava muito forte.
19,1°C
71%
SE 3 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2018 às 15:30)

Por aqui céu totalmento fechado! 
Vai chuvendo fraco,boa chuva para as terras, já bem que precisavam 

Tatual:19.8°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2018 às 15:39)

A tal célula que mencionei:




Agora chove moderado.


----------



## fhff (24 Mai 2018 às 15:44)

7 mm até às 13H00,  em Sintra,  Nafarros.


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 15:53)

Grande carga de água aqui por Massamá...
É daquelas nuvens que o companheiro Tiagolco mostrou e que chegaram a delinear uma shelf cloud.
é que nada...


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2018 às 16:03)

Por Alfragide tem chovido certinho todo o dia. 

Aproveito para salientar que deixarei de reportar de Almada e passarei para a Venda do Pinheiro.
A Margem Sul fica bem representada


----------



## Geopower (24 Mai 2018 às 16:13)

Manhã de muita chuva em Lisboa. 
Neste momento aguaceiro fraco.
Vento fraco. Céu encoberto. 18.3°C.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2018 às 16:21)

Essa nuvem passou por aqui de raspão, ainda vi uma intensa carga de água na direcção da Costa de Caparica mas aqui apenas registei chuva fraca.
O acumulado é modesto e segue nos *3,9mm.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado a forte sem parar! Mas que dia de chuva incrível!


----------



## Tonton (24 Mai 2018 às 16:31)

Rachie disse:


> Por Alfragide tem chovido certinho todo o dia.
> 
> Aproveito para salientar que deixarei de reportar de Almada e passarei para a Venda do Pinheiro.
> A Margem Sul fica bem representada



Vais para o "Secret Story" ??? 

Só a brincar... boas mudanças, companheira!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Começou agora um aguaceiro, fraco por enquanto, da célula de Alcochete que se dirige para Alverca:


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 16:35)

Por aqui, a tarde segue fresca, nublada e com células a passar ao lado. De vez em quando caiem uns pingos e o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2018 às 16:39)

Abrantes - 17mm que belo evento. (não como previsto, melhor ainda, sendo sempre de chuva fraca a moderada )

Zero Trovoadas - a Maquina fotográfica não saiu do estojo


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

Belo arco que se formou desde o Alentejo até ao Litoral Lisboeta,


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

Precipitação a aumentar de intensidade.
A célula, agora sobre o estuário, passou por eco laranja mas entretanto decresceu.
Não se vê devido à envolvência de nuvens baixas:










Não tem actividade eléctrica por enquanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

Linha de células a formar-se de Beja a Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2018 às 16:58)

Rachie disse:


> Por Alfragide tem chovido certinho todo o dia.
> 
> Aproveito para salientar que deixarei de reportar de Almada e passarei para a Venda do Pinheiro.
> A Margem Sul fica bem representada



Boa notícia, Mafra não tem praticamente membros aqui do fórum. Já agora, vais gostar, o concelho de Mafra tem grande qualidade de vida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2018 às 16:58)

Por aqui acordei ás 5:20 da manhã, com a trovoada e com a casa toda iluminada por relampagos, ainda caiu uns aguaceiros, que duraram cerca de 15 minutos e depois paraou, e só voltou a chover já perto das 9 horas, e desde aí nunca mais parou de chover, sempre aguaceiros moderados.
As estradas estão muito perigosas, com muitos lençóis de água.
Esta chuva vale ouro, para a agricultura, pois se não tinha de montar o sistema de rega, no próximo fim-de-semana.
O acumulado já ultrapassou os 19 mm, o que é uma mais valia, para os lençóis freáticos, pois assim continuam a manter o nível, e para os solos que continuam assim com muita humidade, os ribeiros continuam com um bom caudal, tendo em conta que estamos quase em Junho, e isto já para não falar que cheguei a casa, do trabalho e já tinha a lareira acesa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 17:02)

Céu interessante para NW, aparentando haver ali uma pequena whale mouth cloud. Num time-lapse que fiz até ao momento desta foto, vê-se bem a sua formação, infelizmente já praticamente fora do frame de vídeo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2018 às 17:25)

Aqui pelo distrito de Santarém, pelo menos já consta uma ocorrencia por inundação, mais propriamente em Pernes.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 17:45)

trovoada  a vir de sul! oiço vários trovões 

está a aparecer


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 17:45)

O céu está escurecer bastante a leste, mas acho que aquela linha de células não vai passar por aqui...


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2018 às 17:59)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada  a vir de sul! oiço vários trovões
> 
> está a aparecer


Pelo radar, vais apanhar ai bem com ela!


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2018 às 18:01)

@david 6 o radar promete e vem com actividade eléctrica.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 18:04)

está assim de momento






está a demorar muito a chegar, anda lá antes que te lembres de perder a força na minha direcção


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 18:11)

começou a chover , ainda nada de especial e fez mais um trovão agora


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 18:27)

o vale do Sorraia matou-o  , quer aqui quer à frente de Coruche enfraqueceu logo assim que entrou no vale do Sorraia, aqui já está a parar cai uns pingos, teve um periodo moderado no máximo

PS: fez agora um grande trovão  mas o barulho vem mais de oeste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 18:32)

Alguns mammatus muito ténues aqui por cima, derivados da célula que está neste momento na zona de Benavente. Não vale a pena fotografar, pois não iriam ser perceptíveis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2018 às 18:46)

Por agora já não chove, mas o solo já está com alguma humidade, e vou tentar aproveitar o fim de semana, para mobilizar o solo, para iniciar aqui a minha produção de hortícolas biológicas, pois a humidade do solo, á superficie já era pouca, e apenas conseguia fazer essa mobilização com recurso a um tractor com mais força.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 18:50)

Célula a Este. Aqui os mammatus que falei no post anterior já são mais perceptíveis. Fotos tiradas com o telemóvel, daí a qualidade inferior.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2018 às 19:07)

Em apenas 3 horas:


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 19:10)

volta a chover moderado 

estava assim há 5min para oeste


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 19:38)

continua


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

Mammatus nos céus de Leiria por volta dass 19h. 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 20:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu interessante para NW, aparentando haver ali uma pequena whale mouth cloud. Num time-lapse que fiz até ao momento desta foto, vê-se bem a sua formação, infelizmente já praticamente fora do frame de vídeo.



Aqui está o time-lapse. No final do vídeo, vê-se na parte direita a formação da (aparente) whale mouth cloud que falei neste post que citei.


----------



## RStorm (24 Mai 2018 às 20:43)

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Máxima: *19,9ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *10,5 mm *

Céu nublado durante toda a tarde, mas agora já está a começar a limpar. 
Espero que amanhã haja mais animação   

T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: SE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2018 às 21:27)

Por Coimbra esteve a chover quase continuamente desde início da manhã até há pouco mais de meia hora. Fez ver é bem a muitos dias de inverno.

Para quem conhece a cidade, pelas 15h o D.Dinis dava água a dar pela sola das botas e com a escorrer à fartazana nas monutentais

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2018 às 21:32)

É verdade, foi um dia de chuva constante por Coimbra.   

35,6mm acumulados


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Boa noite!
Bem, que desilusão de dia. 
Autêntico fiasco _trovoadástico_.
Mas enfim, a noite segue bem calminha.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Mai 2018 às 22:20)

Boa noite, no Bairro da Areia acumulou 18,3mm, chego ao Couço como de Costume têm menos, 14.6mm, agora a nivel de trovoadas esta cut-off é para esquecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2018 às 22:28)

Boa noite pessoal, 

É so expectativas boas, e depois é vê.las passar ao lado! Fiasco de cut-off por aqui, valeu pêlos míseros 3.0mm de acumulado, os primeiros do mês de Maio, que segue muito seco! Enfim, foi o que a natureza quis, da próxima será melhor

Máxima de 20.6°c
Tatual: 14.2°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2018 às 22:29)

Belo dia de chuva, *12,7 mm* juntam-se a este mês de Maio seco. Que venha mais.

Mínima: *12,7ºC*
Máxima: *16,2ºc*


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Mai 2018 às 22:33)

Que dilúvio monstruoso!!! Já há mais de 20m a chuver torrencialmente!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 22:44)

Um outro time-lapse, ao final da tarde, apontado para Este.


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Mai 2018 às 22:45)

E continua o dilúvio.. nao faço a mínima ideia dos mm que tão a caír nesta última meia hora.. Mas são muitos mesmo!!!!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (24 Mai 2018 às 23:44)

Dia com bastante chuva em Samora acumulado de 17mm. Mas em Lisboa choveu toda a manhã e cerca das 16:00 em Alcochete não via 10 m a frente com tanta agua. Final de dia agradável, temperatura máxima em Samora 19º


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 23:59)

acumulado final de *19.9mm *


----------



## meteocaldas (25 Mai 2018 às 00:00)

/// PRECIPITAÇÃO TOTAL HOJE (5ª feira 24/5)
Embora as previsões fossem para um dia de muita chuva, a verdade é que fui surpreendido com um valor de precipitação que num só dia foi quase igual ao normal para todo o mês :-)
O comparativo mostra que a região Oeste foi onde choveu mais e desde que a MeteoCaldas regista os valores de precipitação nas Caldas (1Ago2015), hoje foi um novo record de precipitação diária com 36,8mm.









Comparativo em: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php
facebook em: https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas

#### NOVIDADE #### comparativo de WEBCAMS em: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxwebcams.php
(ainda em fase experimental, mas vai incluir TODAS as webcams ativas no país e que são cerca de 90)


----------



## RStorm (25 Mai 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia

Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Céu pouco nublado. 

T. Atual: *16,4ºC*
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2018 às 08:50)

Bom dia, o dia de ontem terminou com 10.7mm, a rajada máxima foi de 27 km/h.
Hoje e não estando à espera já choveu 0.6mm entre as 6h e as 7h, o Sol já espreita entre as nuvens com 15.4ºC e 90% de HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia!
Os cumulus vão crescendo por aqui:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2018 às 11:34)

Algumas formações para o interior.
Fotos tiradas durante o treino de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2018 às 11:57)

Neste momento a serra está assim. 
Aparentemente o radar não acusa nada.


----------



## RStorm (25 Mai 2018 às 12:13)

Céu parcialmente nublado com boas evoluções a leste.

T. Atual: *21,6ºC*
HR: 55%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 12:53)

segundo o radar, vão surgindo pequenos aguaceiros a leste de Coruche, veremos o que a tarde nos trás, 17.5ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mai 2018 às 13:39)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, os Cumulus vão crescendo em todos os quadrantes, e já pingou por aqui 

Tatual: 20.2°c


















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 13:46)

aguaceiro a leste de Coruche, junto do Couço


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2018 às 13:49)

Vários cumulus a crescerem em diversas direcções. Hoje também era um bom dia para fazer um time-lapse, mas infelizmente não estou por casa.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2018 às 13:53)

Boa tarde!

Vão crescendo alguns cumulus também aqui por Leiria, mas o Sol ainda é rei!


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2018 às 14:08)

Boas,

Tudo tranquilo por aqui, o evento deixou um acumulado de *4,2mm* até ao momento.
Não espero nada de relevante nas próximas horas mas pode ser que me engane.

19,8ºC / 65% h.r / 1013,2 hPa


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 14:27)

Na Póvoa, para Sul e SE









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2018 às 14:39)

Pelas 12. 50 ainda tirei esta foto em Alcabideche.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2018 às 14:42)

Aguaceiro a NE daqui. Consigo ver cortinas de chuva:


----------



## Tonton (25 Mai 2018 às 15:15)

Já chove fraco por aqui, dessas nuvens...


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2018 às 15:30)

Começa a escurecer bem por aqui para Oeste, vamos ver...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mai 2018 às 15:33)

Arrábida a entrar em "erupção " 















No caminho para o trabalho apanhei novamente pingos grossos!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 15:57)

remember disse:


> Começa a escurecer bem por aqui para Oeste, vamos ver...



Daqui no Casal da Serra vê-se isto*:

NW 14:49 utc*





Está a aumentar a intensidade do eco de radar:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 16:03)

WNW / ENE
Casal da Serra, Póvoa

Começou a chover, pingos grossos esparsos









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

Trovão agora mesmo!

E mais outro!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2018 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> Daqui no Casal da Serra vê-se isto*:
> 
> NW 14:49 utc*
> 
> ...




A mesma estrutura, vista do Campo Grande. Não ouvi trovões (também estou dentro de um edifício). Tenho pena de não estar em casa, teria uma vista melhor e de certeza que conseguiria fazer um time-lapse interessante.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 16:18)

Vários trovões de seguida, chuva aumentou, deve ser torrencial na zona de Vialonga.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

Eco roxo! Alverca/Vialonga






IPMA só registou isto, mas foram ouvidos mais de 10 trovões distintos. O último há 3 minutos.


----------



## DRC (25 Mai 2018 às 16:28)

Choveu forte há pouco em Alverca, com pingas muito grossas. 
Na Póvoa de Santa Iria chove moderado. Ouvi dois trovões.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 16:31)

Corre muita água aqui nas ruas, e só apanhou de raspão o eco amarelo. Pode ter havido problemas em Vialonga na zona do eco roxo. No entanto este só durou menos de 10 minutos:


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2018 às 16:36)

O crescimento dessa célula é impressionante, está praticamente estacionária.

 Vista NE aqui da margem sul:















Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2018 às 16:39)

Começa a chover na cidade universitária. Pingas grossas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 16:45)

Boa tarde a todos! Ficou aqui muito escuro agora mas ainda não chove...


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 16:49)

O topo da célula de Vialonga/Alverca atingiu 9 Km de altitude.

A célula isola-se curiosamente na área de Lisboa da RLC, sobre a qual se situa o centro de rotação da zona depressionária:


Está a diminuir de actividade rapidamente, mas ainda é cedo e esperam-se novas células:


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

Já chove! Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 16:54)

Por aqui já não chove desde o final da tarde de ontem,
O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas depressa se dissipou, agora a tarde segue com sol, e com o céu a focar marcado por muitas formações nebulosas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 17:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove! Aguaceiro torrencial!


Estou mesmo debaixo da pequena célula com eco laranja...


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou mesmo debaixo da pequena célula com eco laranja...



Lá está ela:





E eco vermelho em Coimbra:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

Algumas imagens da célula há sensivelmente meia-hora.


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2018 às 17:07)

Algum granizo à mistura e alguns trovões depois... Acumulado 2.2mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 17:08)

StormRic disse:


> Lá está ela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois é essa mesmo... ainda chove fraco.


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 17:12)

por aqui muito manso hoje, nem pingou ainda, voltam a surgir aguaceiros junto a Coruche, mas todos a leste, eu estou do lado oeste


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 17:20)

eu a falar e começa a cair uns pingos super grossos, o radar está limpo aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 17:43)

A tarde continua com sol, e bastante abafada, com 24ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 17:56)

Célula com eco quase roxo na Azambuja tem trovoada:


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:04)

ambiente à volta, aqui nada:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:12)

A célula que está entre o Entroncamento e Tomar está bastante negra, e já se ouve os trovões a roncar.


----------



## RStorm (25 Mai 2018 às 18:16)

Belas torres no quadrante Norte 
A nortada está de regresso.

T. Atual: *21,8ºC*
HR: 63%
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:21)

para o lado de Salvaterra:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 18:43)

Coruche





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:44)

ouvi trovão


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:49)

é a norte, é daqui:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:51)

A trovoada continua a aumentar de intensidade, mas creio que a célula está-se a deslocar sobre lezíria do Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:05)

trovões constantes, quase segundo a segundo


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:05)

está assim:


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:19)

é pena mas vou ficar a ver navios, continua os trovões,está assim:
tenho tentado apanhar relâmpagos mas não se vê nenhum, só se ouve trovões


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:24)

Eco roxo, entre o Entroncamento e Constancia, está célula deve de estar a debitar uma boa carga de água nessa zona, vejo daqui o céu muito escuro mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2018 às 19:31)

Celulas de Coruche vistas de Santa Iria 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Templariu (25 Mai 2018 às 19:51)

Em Tomar descarregou bem durante mais de 1h....várias inundações em algumas ruas da cidade


----------



## marcoacmaia (25 Mai 2018 às 19:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eco roxo, entre o Entroncamento e Constancia, está célula deve de estar a debitar uma boa carga de água nessa zona, vejo daqui o céu muito escuro mesmo.



Por aqui, segue um aguaceiro fraco a moderado. Algumas descargas bem audíveis


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2018 às 20:05)

enfim... o que posso dizer...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 20:09)

Tomar, hoje á tarde.


----------



## Aspvl (25 Mai 2018 às 20:35)

Dia sem chuva aqui pela Baixa de Lisboa. Ainda tive direito a ver algumas formações nebulosas ao longe, mas não passou disso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2018 às 21:00)

Apenas estive debaixo de alguns pingos da bigorna daquela célula de Alverca.

Muito pólen pelo ar, não sei bem o nome das árvores, mas liberta muito "algodão" branco.

Mínima: *11,8ºC*
Máxima: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 21:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Apenas estive debaixo de alguns pingos da bigorna daquela célula de Alverca.
> 
> Muito pólen pelo ar, não sei bem o nome das árvores, mas liberta muito "algodão" branco.
> 
> ...



Sim é vedade, por aqui também, até chega a cobrir o solo junto das árvores, com esse algodão, no fim-de-semana passado estive na Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, e via-se perfeitamente os choupos a libertar o tal "algodão", que até parecia estar a nevar.


----------



## Tonton (25 Mai 2018 às 21:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tomar, hoje á tarde.



Rio Nabão, junto ao LIDL??? 
O LIDL de Tomar está muito longe do Nabão, há aí uma gralha qualquer nessa publicação...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mai 2018 às 21:51)

Tonton disse:


> Rio Nabão, junto ao LIDL???
> O LIDL de Tomar está muito longe do Nabão, há aí uma gralha qualquer nessa publicação...


Acho que quem publicou estava a querer dizer - em tom irónico - que junto ao LIDL se tinha formado um novo Nabão. É a minha interpretação, pelo menos


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 21:55)

Tonton disse:


> Rio Nabão, junto ao LIDL???
> O LIDL de Tomar está muito longe do Nabão, há aí uma gralha qualquer nessa publicação...





João Pedro disse:


> Acho que quem publicou estava a querer dizer - em tom irónico - que junto ao LIDL se tinha formado um novo Nabão. É a minha interpretação, pelo menos



Sim, o que a publicação retrata é a grande acumulação de água na estrada, junto ao LIDL de Tomar, e de forma irónica, a pessoa compara ao unico rio na cidade de Tomar, o Nabão.


----------



## Tonton (25 Mai 2018 às 21:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que quem publicou estava a querer dizer - em tom irónico - que junto ao LIDL se tinha formado um novo Nabão. É a minha interpretação, pelo menos



Ah, pois, só se for isso... um pouco mais de escrita ficava melhor (do género "como se fosse o rio Nabão junto ao LIDL").


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2018 às 22:03)

Tonton disse:


> Ah, pois, só se for isso... um pouco mais de escrita ficava melhor (do género "como se fosse o rio Nabão junto ao LIDL").



A pessoa que publicou o vídeo, sim podia ter sido mais explícita, ou então ter colocado a palavra rio Nabão, entre aspas.
Eu simplesmente coloquei o vídeo, directamente como ele estava no facebook.


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2018 às 10:49)

Bom dia 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,2ºC *
*
Hoje: *
Mínima: *12,5ºC *
A manhã começou com céu limpo, mas agora já está a começar a aumentar de nebulosidade. 

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2018 às 13:23)

Dia ameno.
Perspectiva para a serra (Pedra Amarela- Pena/Cruz Alta) aqui das traseiras da casa.




photo hosting


----------



## Savn (26 Mai 2018 às 13:31)

Choveu bem durante 15/20 minutos aqui por Leiria, pelas (13H).
Por agora, chuvisca!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mai 2018 às 13:47)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Algo abafado por aqui! 19.2°c, mas já andou na casa do 24°c 
A nebulosidade fez a temperatura baixar , e o céu vai prometendo como nos últimos dias , mas não passa disso mesmo! Maio segue muito seco por aqui! 

Vamos ver se terça-feira , ou quarta-feira me toca alguna coisa









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2018 às 14:45)

Mammatus em formação mesmo aqui por cima. Escuridão a Norte.













Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2018 às 14:49)

NNW agora na Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2018 às 14:54)

Há três células na região Oeste:






Apesar dos ecos estas células têm um topo muito baixo, altitude inferior a 5 Km (3 a 4 Km). O aspecto parece de mammatus mas na minha opinião não são.


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2018 às 15:33)

StormRic disse:


> Há três células na região Oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tens toda a razão, não passam disto mas a verdade é que são facilmente confundíveis:

Altostratus undulatus?





Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2018 às 15:37)

Céu muito bonito para Norte. Fotografia tirada há cerca de meia-hora, mas o cenário mantém-se.


----------



## lm1960 (26 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

Boas.
Depois de uma manhã bem quente aqui pelo Bombarral, começou a cair uma chuva miudinha, está totalmente fechado, já não temos outro dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2018 às 16:41)

Por aqui hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, embora não muito denso.
De resto o dia segue nublado e abafado, o sol tenta espreitar sempre que as nuvens o permitem.


----------



## RStorm (26 Mai 2018 às 16:42)

Boa Tarde

Céu muito nublado e bastante ameaçador no quadrante leste.
À uma hora atrás, chegou a cair uns pingos tão fininhos que só se sentia na pele.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mai 2018 às 17:13)

há 2horas trás em Coruche estava assim:






agora já encoberto, a vista daqui da Fajarda para NE está assim: (mais uma vez aguaceiros na mesma zona de ontem e eu a ver navios)


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2018 às 17:22)

O céu aqui está a ficar medonho, provavelmente devido á célula que está sobre a zona da Chamusca.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mai 2018 às 17:50)

Boa tarde!
Também reparei nas formações nebulosas. Fotos tiradas em Alfama, por volta das 14:40:


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2018 às 18:15)

Os aguaceiros fracos acabaram agora mesmo de chegar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2018 às 19:18)

Os aguaceiros fracos e persistentes duram já á mais de 1 hora, sem parar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2018 às 21:03)

O por do sol, em tons de rosa, depois de ter caído uns bons aguaceiros durante uma hora.

Foto retirada do facebook.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2018 às 23:56)

Final de tarde com a presença de altocumulus no céu, proporcionando este fantástico entardecer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2018 às 12:58)

Aqui fica um time-lapse gravado ontem à tarde, com vista para norte de Loures. Início da gravação a seguir a esta foto ter sido captada.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Mai 2018 às 17:45)

Boa tarde, ontém prometeu tanto mas não deu em nada, apenas nuvens ameaçadoras mas nada de mais, hoje já temos o nosso amigo vento de noroeste e estão 22ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2018 às 20:03)

Estratocumulus, agora no miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 
17,8°C
Vento fraco 10 Km/h












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2018 às 20:08)

céu a ficar rapidamente encoberto, mudança repentina


----------



## Manuel Amador (27 Mai 2018 às 21:24)

Céu da lezíria
A coisa esteve normal no entanto ao final do dia levantou muito vento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2018 às 23:12)

o vento sopra bem agora


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Mai 2018 às 00:30)

Vamos ver como corre amanhã, temperatura máxima hoje em Samora não ultrapassou os 21º estão 15a agora e o vento diminuiu


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2018 às 00:58)

Boa noite,

Dia enfadonho, mas ideal para um passeio.
Deixo-vos, algumas fotos da Costa de Caparica que tirei ao fim da tarde e com uma Nortada bem forte. A Serra de Sintra simplesmente tinha desaparecido com o capacete XXL.


















Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Mai 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de NW. 

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2018 às 09:01)

Boas

Vai chovendo fraco


----------



## Tonton (28 Mai 2018 às 09:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Vai chovendo fraco



Também alguma chuva fraca, intermitentemente, desde as 7h.
Temperatura agora nos 15ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2018 às 11:01)

Apanhei cá uma molha no treino de hoje.
Soube bem.
Foto  na N247 junto ao vale dos Cavalos, resumindo, aqui ao lado.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2018 às 11:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui fica um time-lapse gravado ontem à tarde, com vista para norte de Loures. Início da gravação a seguir a esta foto ter sido captada.


Que espetáculo, Duarte! Muito bem captado!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2018 às 12:08)

Novo aguaceiro.
Bela manhã.
Ontem e hoje lá reapareceu o vento com boas rajadas aqui na zona.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mai 2018 às 13:14)

Céu muito nublado com vento fraco de NW.
Ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco a meio da manhã, que acumulou *0,2 mm*. 

T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 13:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que espetáculo, Duarte! Muito bem captado!



Obrigado! 

Entretanto recebi a sugestão de acelerar o time-lapse para se perceber melhor o movimento das nuvens, aqui fica o resultado.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2018 às 14:13)

Boas,

Pelas Amoreiras, Nortada forte. As árvores dobram-se com as rajadas mais potentes.



Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (28 Mai 2018 às 14:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa notícia, Mafra não tem praticamente membros aqui do fórum. Já agora, vais gostar, o concelho de Mafra tem grande qualidade de vida.


Já deu para perceber. Estou espectante para ver o que a meteorologia local traz. Sou uma pessoa que gosta de climas mais quentes e até agora não tenho apanhado muito calor.


----------



## Rachie (28 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

Tonton disse:


> Vais para o "Secret Story" ???
> 
> Só a brincar... boas mudanças, companheira!


AHAHHAHA Só espero não apanhar muito transito por causa das galas LOL

Obrigada


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2018 às 16:01)

Cumulus mediocris em Setúbal, vento fraco a moderado de NNW









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2018 às 18:23)

Sobre o estuário vista para WNW, Norte e mar da Palha picado pela nortada











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2018 às 19:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Entretanto recebi a sugestão de acelerar o time-lapse para se perceber melhor o movimento das nuvens, aqui fica o resultado.


De nada!
O vídeo está indisponível...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mai 2018 às 20:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> De nada!
> O vídeo está indisponível...



É estranho, agora já deve estar bem. Obrigado pelo aviso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2018 às 20:09)

O dia aqui ficou marcado por céu nublado, e pelo vento moderado.
A temperatura segue também já fresca a esta hora.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2018 às 20:34)

céu encoberto de novo como ontem por esta hora


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 10:08)

já teve a tentar chuviscar, mas só mesmo a tentar, a manhã segue encoberta 16.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2018 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Dia muito cinzento de céu encoberto aqui em Leiria, já caíram uns pingos.


----------



## marcoguarda (29 Mai 2018 às 10:53)

Aqui na Burinhosa tem chovido desde que cheguei ao trabalho, chuva fraca mas persistente.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 11:18)

chuvisca, o chão já está molhado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 11:29)

Dia de céu muito nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mai 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia!
Foram vistos uma "espécie" de _undulatus asperatus_, há cerca de 20 minutos:



_DSC0396 (1)-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0406-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0402 (1)-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0403 (1)-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0405-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## Tonton (29 Mai 2018 às 11:58)

Cerca das 10h30m, era assim a panorâmica para S/SE:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Mai 2018 às 12:21)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 17.8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 13:41)

pingos grossos agora


----------



## DaniFR (29 Mai 2018 às 13:46)

Boa tarde 

Por Coimbra está assim. Céu muito nublado e algum vento.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 14:31)

parou de pingar há 5/10min, a temperatura desceu um pouquinho e voltou para a casa dos 16ºC, sigo com 16.9ºC, céu está assim:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2018 às 16:47)

Pequeno time-lapse que resume a maior parte do dia de hoje: céu muito nublado com circulação W-E.

Nos últimos minutos o Sol parece querer aparecer.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2018 às 17:10)

às 15h e  pouco em Coruche com vista para o interior:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2018 às 17:51)

Boa tarde a todos! Finalmente chove bem sem ser aquela morrinha chata. Chuva moderada...


----------



## criz0r (29 Mai 2018 às 18:11)

Boa tarde,

3º dia consecutivo com muitas nuvens e sol praticamente inexistente. A destacar apenas alguns pingos durante a manhã.
18,3ºC e vento moderado de SSW.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mai 2018 às 20:06)

Boa Noite

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *20,3ºC *

Dia fresco e nublado com vento fraco de W. 

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Mai 2018 às 20:29)

Final de dia agradável em Samora, 17º pouco vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2018 às 21:03)

Hoje foi um dia daqueles em que não se viu o sol em todo o dia, sempre céu muito nublado, e tempo fresco, principalmente ao final da madrugada.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Mai 2018 às 22:48)

Boa noite, dia fresco para esta altura do ano, 18.7ºC e sempre céu nublado.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2018 às 23:38)

Boa noite!

Dia fresco para final de Maio em Leiria, com algum alguns períodos de chuvisco.

Vai chuviscando por agora com 15ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2018 às 23:39)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Dia fresco para final de Maio em Leiria, com algum alguns períodos de chuvisco.
> 
> Vai chuviscando por agora com 15ºC.


Aqui teve quase sempre a cair morrinha, e continua... está tudo bem ensopado!


----------



## RStorm (30 Mai 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Céu muito nublado com o sol a espreitar. O vento sopra fraco de NW.

T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 63%
Vento: NW / 5,3 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2018 às 11:42)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã de céu encoberto em Leiria. Chuvisca/chove fraco por agora com 16ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Mai 2018 às 12:16)

Apesar de nem 20ºC estarem, nem o sol aparecer, está ligeiramente abafado por Lisboa. 
Dias muito insulares estes. Vai continuar assim por algum tempo.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2018 às 12:43)

18.5ºC céu assim


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2018 às 12:45)

Boas, desculpem a franqueza, mas que dias de "tanga"... Noites frias e dias frios para a altura, não se consegue agradar a todos!
Para estar assim mais valia chover, mas nem isso... só ameaças
20.8ºC com 62% de HR, o vento sopra fraco de SW.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2018 às 13:30)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Mais do mesmo! Céu a prometer o fim do mundo em cuecas em termos de precipitação, mas não passa disso mesmo! Bonitos céus temos tido nos últimos tempos
Hoje um bocadinho mais quente que ontem! 
Tatual: 19.8°c 

O que vale é que só tenho os primeiros dias de férias na segunda quinzena de Junho









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2018 às 14:56)

Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, estratocumulus, algumas ondulações nos altostratus a fazer lembrar undulatus mas sem o serem.
Vento NW fraco, localmente por vezes moderado. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (30 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

Boa Tarde

Eh o tempo esta "chato", hoje de manhã em Setúbal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (30 Mai 2018 às 16:24)

Tempo para esta semana na Venda do Pinheiro  tem sido assim a semana toda alternado com chuviscos.
Ainda não arranjei lugar para a minha auriol mas a temperatura está até agradável (penso que rondará os 18°)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2018 às 16:45)

Esta tarde segue fresca, e com vento moderado, o céu está também muito nublado.


----------



## criz0r (30 Mai 2018 às 16:55)

Boas,

O dia acordou cinzento e assim ficou durante toda a manhã. O Sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens neste momento.
A tarde segue com 20,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Mai 2018 às 18:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Mais do mesmo! Céu a prometer o fim do mundo em cuecas em termos de precipitação, mas não passa disso mesmo! Bonitos céus temos tido nos últimos tempos
> Hoje um bocadinho mais quente que ontem!
> ...


pois também tenho uns dias de férias na segunda quinzena de junho, embora vá para ao algarve não sei se até lá o tempo vai aquecer alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2018 às 19:24)

Resumo do dia de hoje: céu com períodos de muito nublado, limpando pelas 16h30 de tarde. Depois do vídeo acabar, chegou uma nova "linha de nuvens". Nortada moderada, notável pela instabilidade do vídeo.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mai 2018 às 20:13)

16,7°C 

Adoro este contraste do céu muito nublado e do sol a iluminar as árvores e as casas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2018 às 22:09)

homem do mar disse:


> pois também tenho uns dias de férias na segunda quinzena de junho, embora vá para ao algarve não sei se até lá o tempo vai aquecer alguma coisa de jeito.


Também vou andar por lá a partir de dia 18
Deixa ver! Parece que a coisa está a  querer melhorar a partir de dia 7,vamos ver se já será com o AA de volta as nossas latitudes, mas não me parece!   Boas férias 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk






Ou talvez sim!


----------



## homem do mar (30 Mai 2018 às 22:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Também vou andar por lá a partir de dia 18
> Deixa ver! Parece que a coisa está a  querer melhorar a partir de dia 7,vamos ver se já será com o AA de volta as nossas latitudes, ou nem por isso!   Boas férias
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Pois por norma nessa altura no Algarve não costuma chover e se for assim já não é mau

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2018 às 22:20)

Ao crepúsculo em Belém estava assim, maioritariamente estratocumulus. 
17,3°C
67%
10 Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2018 às 22:23)

Vamos aguardar serenamente, ainda falta muito tempo! Já sabemos que previsões a longo prazo valem o que valem, ou seja! Zero


homem do mar disse:


> Pois por norma nessa altura no Algarve não costuma chover e se for assim já não é mau
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (30 Mai 2018 às 22:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vamos aguardar serenamente, ainda falta muito tempo! Já sabemos que previsões a longo prazo valem o que valem, ou seja! Zero
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sim é verdade previsões de 10 dias já é o que é então 1 mês é pior ainda.
Por aqui hoje o dia foi cizento não vi o sol o dia todo e ainda caiu uma cacimba fraca mas de pouca dura.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (31 Mai 2018 às 10:47)

Pela Baixa o amanhecer foi de muito sol, mas pouco depois o céu ficou bastante nublado, um ambiente escuro. Agora o sol já espreita e a nebulosidade diminuiu.
Off-topic: A Europa anda muitíssimo animada, vejam só a quantidade de descargas mesmo a sul de Amesterdão!  É pena que Lisboa não veja muito estes espectáculos eléctricos, mas o nosso clima é assim mesmo!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2018 às 12:17)

Boas!

Os dias frescos vão se sucedendo uns atrás dos outros, volta e meia cai um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, resumidamente tem sido esse o panorama atmosférico por cá.
Ainda há minutos atrás caiu um chuvisco fraco.
Nem nortadas qb, quanto mais nortadas violentas para animar isto, tudo muito, muito calmo.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2018 às 12:47)

um pouco mais quente hoje, com mais abertas, 22.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mai 2018 às 18:25)

Boa tarde!
Bem, que tempo entediante. 
Está demasiado fresco para a altura do ano, mas sente-se bastante calor ao sol. Esse senhor (sol) também tem andado muito ausente nestes últimos dias, mas no dia de ontem e hoje ele lá resolveu aparecer. 
E parece que este cenário fresco e húmido vai continuar. 
Ainda bem que adiei as férias.


----------



## RStorm (31 Mai 2018 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,5ºC *

Finalmente um dia de sol, apesar de ainda ter aparecido algumas nuvens  O vento soprou fraco de NW.
Encerro o mês de Maio com apenas* 11 mm*, muito longe da média  Só espero é que Junho não seja escaldante…

T. Atual: *21,0ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2018 às 20:04)

A reportar da costa oeste: Santa Cruz. Manhã de céu encoberto com algum chuvisco. Tarde com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Panorâmica para sul - Praia Azul:


----------



## Geopower (31 Mai 2018 às 21:04)

Fim de dia com céu limpo em Santa Cruz . Nebulosidade a oeste no oceano:


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2018 às 21:49)

Foi assim o poente hoje, visto do miradouro de S.Lourenco em Santa Iria da Azoia

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Mai 2018 às 21:52)

terminei o mês de Maio com *45mm* em 2 dias praticamente, 25+19.9+0.1


----------



## Tonton (31 Mai 2018 às 23:53)

A Lua nasceu bem grande e alaranjada...
Aqui vão umas fotos, feitas mesmo à mão.


----------



## remember (31 Mai 2018 às 23:54)

Boas, estes últimos dois dias do mês foram bem mais alegres, com o sol a espreitar!
Vejamos os dados do mês:

Temperatura Mínima: 9.3ºC 1/05
Temperatura máxima: 29.9ºC 16/05
Temperatura Média: 18.5ºC

Choveram 3 dias com um global de 14.7mm
Direcção predominante do Vento:
27.8% de Norte
25.5% de Sudoeste


----------

